# Last Movie You Watched?



## Iria (Sep 18, 2007)

A continuation of the recently deceased previous thread 

*moment of silence*

In an effort to keep this thread less "spam-like," please give a brief description/rating of what you thought of the movie to accompany your posts.

I guess I'll get  it started 


*Spoiler*: __ 



So the last movie I watched was a movie that came on AMC a while back that I just happened to tape.

The 1945 classic _The Picture of Dorian Gray_

I used to hold this movie in such high regard because I found it profoundly disturbing  with the grotesque painting at the end. The juxtaposition between the bloody red image you saw in technicolor versus its normal gray scale.

But I never realized until I just watched it the distinct homosexuality overtones (which I suppose is why in its day it was so controversial, though by today's standards it would be truly tame) and the Faustian allusions, the hedonism of Dorian, and how he seemed to believe that he could get away with most anything. How pride comes before the fall. 

Sure its one of those older movies, that seems a little cheesy for the modern viewer, but I still really enjoyed it, and am glad I sat down to watch it again.


----------



## pajamas (Sep 18, 2007)

Bill and Teds Excelent Adventure  .

Its one of my favorite movies,these two awesome dudes go back in time to find the greatest people in history.Abraham Lincoln,Zeus,and alot of other people so they can use them in thier history report.If they don't pass they fail .

Overall its a hilarious movie.


----------



## DeathNinjitsu (Sep 18, 2007)

last movie I saw was ... 28weeks later the sequel to 28days later zombie movie about a virus spreading . The helicopter scene was a classic  if you watched the movie.


----------



## the_sixth (Sep 18, 2007)

superbad and it was really funny


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 18, 2007)

*The Condemned*

For some reason Conrad's fight scenes are not satisfying. :\


----------



## Nagato Yuki (Sep 18, 2007)

I think it was...To Wong Foo Thanks for Everything, Julie Newmar.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Sep 18, 2007)

*Good Fellas* 

I've seen it a few times, but I love it more every time I see it.  Ray Liotta is <3


----------



## keisenju (Sep 18, 2007)

James Cameron's _Aliens_....I find this movie still holding up, in spite of its age.

And Alfred Hitchcock's _Psycho _... had been a long time since I had seen a movie in black in white. Bathing will be an interesting experience, now.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 18, 2007)

*The pleasure of your company*

Very funny romantic comedy. totally opposite to that shit Sandra Bullock, Jennifer Lopez and the likes use to make. Hilarious situations and characters that puts a smile during the whole film. Its hard for me to like that genre but this is an exception.


----------



## December (Sep 18, 2007)

The last movie I watched was The Prestige. This movie was excellent, a lot of twists and surprises which is always interesting to watch.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 19, 2007)

Last movie I saw was Shoot em up on saturday, it was pretty bad ass. Would make a hella awesome video game...


----------



## Felt (Sep 19, 2007)

Lucky Number Slevin 

It has Josh Hartnett in it


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 19, 2007)

Dragon Wars 

Needless to say, I was short of impressed.  But I laughed a lot, at intentionally unfunny parts, so it was worth it.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 19, 2007)

*I now pronounce you Chuck and Larry*

Awful comedy full of stereotypes. You lol sometimes but at the end is a very idiotic and even insulting thing.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 19, 2007)

*Children of Men*

A dark Sci-fi movie detailing event only 20 years from now. The human race has been infertile for eighteen years, and has fallen into disarray. The only country not falling into complete chaos, is Britain. Where bombings are the norm. Theo, a man who has lost all motivation, is contacted by his ex-wife to help a girl get out of England, a girl, who holds the key to salvation.

A great movie, and unlike 300 or Clive Owen's recent movie, Shoot em Up, it doesn't glorify the violence that is shown on screen. Plus, it has some amazing single shots.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 19, 2007)

Oceans 13....I <3 movies that make me think like i did!!


----------



## Jackal (Sep 19, 2007)

wait. new movie. 300! i have watched that movie percicely 258 times. only 142 times to go!


----------



## DarkFire (Sep 19, 2007)

Bourne Ultamatium

The final of the trilogy, nothing to do with the book, bourne finds his true self and kills the bimbo who made him into who he was, has a shocking twist


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 20, 2007)

Zabuza_63 said:


> wait. new movie. 300! i have watched that movie *percicely 258 times. only 142 times to go*!


That would be *400* times then.



			
				Captain Gir said:
			
		

> Oceans 13....I <3 movies that make me think like i did!!


What was there to think about?

*The Good Shepard*
The fictionalized story of the creation of the "CIA." It's a long movie, reaching nearly 3 hours..yet while De Niro wasn't bad at directing, the editing in the movie was terrible. Which it led to the movie being overly long and sightly boring. Sure, real spying isn't really exciting at all, but the slow pacing of the movie still makes the movie feel ponderous. This of course, isn't helped by the characters being as disconnected and distanced as possible. The climax of the movie didn't even feel like a climax, and the build up to it, also had the worst attempt to build up suspense I've seen in a while.

It's still a decent movie, but too many problems makes it hard to reccomend. *6 out 10.
*


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 20, 2007)

DarkFire said:


> Bourne Ultamatium
> 
> The final of the trilogy, nothing to do with the book, bourne finds his true self and kills the bimbo who made him into who he was, has a shocking twist


 
None of them really did.  The first had vague connections regarding his background, and basic storyline, but the rest is unrelated.  I personally enjoyed the books more, but that's me.  They kill off the cool characters in the movies, too.


----------



## Ash (Sep 21, 2007)

Resident Evil and Resident Evil: Apocalypse

I'm pumped for Extinction tomorrow.


----------



## Drakestorm (Sep 21, 2007)

Shooter, quite good


----------



## Ash (Sep 21, 2007)

Resident Evil: Extinction.

I loved it. Shouldn't have read the novel first, though.


----------



## huxter (Sep 21, 2007)

matrix in my English class


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Sep 22, 2007)

Watched *Superbad* yesterday

The movie was just classic, laughs throughout the whole movie. Mclovins the best name, period plus there were some crazy ass moments that make you go wtf while in laughter


----------



## Ash (Sep 22, 2007)

kaiJon said:


> Resident Evil: Extinction.



AGAIN.....


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 22, 2007)

kaiJon said:


> Resident Evil: Extinction.
> 
> I loved it. Shouldn't have read the novel first, though.



*GAG*

Blade Runner....again.

Do I even need to explain this movie?


----------



## testxxxx (Sep 22, 2007)

3:10 to yuma,.. Great movie.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 22, 2007)

*Resident Evil: Extinction*

Overall it was an decent movie, but it could of been a lot better IMO.


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Sep 23, 2007)

*Kocken*

A Swedish movie.. it was.. weird


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Sep 23, 2007)

Starsky & Hutch

It was a good movie and I liked it. Little bit disappointed though, was expecting to get more laughs off it


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 23, 2007)

*Bleach: Memories of Nobody.*

I'm experiencing the after-effect as we speak.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Sep 23, 2007)

Trans-Europe-Express by Alain Robbe-Grillet.

A really great film with a special Q&A session with the director himself afterwards!


----------



## lolek (Sep 23, 2007)

so 
Bleach - Memories of Nobody / Borat < (good comedy) ...
hmm... 2 Fast 2 Furious < i need more that's movies D


----------



## Lord Snow (Sep 23, 2007)

*Domino*

There were many things about this film that I liked, and many things I equally winced at. This film was crammed with too many characters and their stories taking the movie in all sorts of directions at once. Domino had the vibe of a much more visceral True Romance with bigger concepts - the ideas were great, the script wasn't.

I really want to see this again, but it is noticeable why critics and fans were disappointed with this one.


----------



## Nena Trinity (Sep 23, 2007)

Last movie I watched was 300 on DVD last week AMAZING movie. One of my favorites. Killer effects and it was just....wow.


----------



## Iria (Sep 23, 2007)

Resident Evil- Extinction

Fun Zombie Romp. Milla looks absolutely adorable in her post apocalyptic garb.

Its good if you want just a shoot em up fest, but if you are looking for high caliber cinema, I would go elsewhere.


----------



## Chris (Sep 23, 2007)

Across the Universe.
This movie was incredible. Art and that Jazz.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Sep 23, 2007)

The Last Kiss.  I like Zach Braff


----------



## Snow (Sep 23, 2007)

Knocked Up.

It wasn't bad, it's very underrated.


----------



## KnighT-oF-WolF (Sep 23, 2007)

War

Good action and all but the ending is like, wtf..


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 24, 2007)

nso said:


> Knocked Up.
> 
> It wasn't bad, *it's very underrated.*



..........wha????????


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 24, 2007)

*Dnevnoy dozor*

Interesting fantastic russian film. The continuation of Nochnoy dozor. It's about the eternal fight between good and evil in a very personal way. I admit is like seeing a two hours musical clip but it somehow interest me to a certain point, and well, its always nice to see films from different countries appart from the USA and Spain.


----------



## Lord Snow (Sep 24, 2007)

*The Last Castle
*
An okay movie. Robert Redford was too soft spoken to be taken seriously as military man, but he was good during the subtler scenes. Gandolfini played his part well but I wish he was a little more physical in his role. I think the tragic ending could have been avoided though.


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 25, 2007)

Superman Doomsday

Felt it was a good movie, nice fight scenes and animation.
I was a little thrown off by the art, mainly because I thought it would be using the designs from the New Batman/Superman Adventures and JLU. But anyways, I enjoyed it for the most part.


----------



## Magoichi (Sep 25, 2007)

L.A. Confidential.

Brilliant movie. The best characters that make this film are the three cops (Guy Pearce, Russell Crowe and Kevin Spacey). Completely different personalities who go about solving individual cases but resort to working together when their cases intertwine. Also Kim Basinger looking very nice.


----------



## Kirsten (Sep 25, 2007)

*Pan's Labyrinth*.

It was awesome, but very disturbing. I'm too sensitive to watch movies like that. .___.


----------



## Iria (Sep 25, 2007)

Akira Kurosawa's 

"The Sea is Watching"

I thought it was lovely, with a mix of romance and just a hint of action. Poor Geisha girls


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 25, 2007)

*No reservations*

Nice romantic comedy, a remake of a german movie I haven't see. I think the acting was good, specially for Abigail Breslin (Little Miss Sunshine lol) which is amazing.


----------



## Lord Snow (Sep 25, 2007)

*XX/XY*

It is a nice commentary on college relationships. I'm not crazy about the ending, but there were heartfelt performances in the movie. Especially good stuff from Kathleen Robertson and Mark Ruffalo. Cool soundtrack.


----------



## Ash (Sep 26, 2007)

Next.

Not bad.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 26, 2007)

Resident Evil Extinction

It was pretty good, but it lacked Michelle Rodriguez.


----------



## Akatsuki99 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Eastern Promises*

Amazing movie. Best movie ive seen all year (besides Transformers)


----------



## destroy_musick (Sep 26, 2007)

Apocalypse Now: Redux

:3 Brando's 20 minutes on screen slays anything, ever.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 26, 2007)

destroy_musick said:


> Apocalypse Now: Redux
> 
> :3 Brando's 20 minutes on screen slays anything, ever.



I prefer the 1979 theatrical version...though Redux is still a amazing movie.


----------



## Shawn_D (Sep 26, 2007)

*Lucky Number Slevin*

This is my 3rd time watching this one.  Thought it was a good movie with comedy, mystery and a little suspense.  The ending really brings everything together and gives us a nice conclusion to the story...which a lot of movies tend to forget about.

Overall 4/5


----------



## laly (Sep 26, 2007)

*The Girl Who Leapt Through Time*

Excellent anime movie


----------



## Lord Snow (Sep 26, 2007)

*House Of Flying Daggers * 
Visually beautiful, but it didn't really emotionally impact me very much. Kinda disappointing.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 27, 2007)

*¿Y tú quién eres?*

Very dull spanish movie about a gramps who gets Alzheimer. It has good intentions, but the dialogues and the supporting actors are awful. The main protagonist, Manuel Alexandre, with 90 years is top notch. One of the best spanish actors ever but that film cannot be saved.


----------



## MasamiAkane (Sep 27, 2007)

Best in Show.

Hilarious, especially if you are a dog-lover. I love mockumentary and pretty much Christopher Guest.


----------



## DarkBD337 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Gridiron Gang* staring Dwayne Johnson"The Rock"

The Rock helps a bunch of delinquents try to get away from hood violence and death by teaching them the game of football


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2007)

*Fantastic 4: Rise of the Silver Surfer.*

Horrible movie, I didn't care at all about the characters by the end of the movie (other then maybe the surfer), and plot holes galore.


----------



## QuoNina (Sep 28, 2007)

Liar game. (jDrama)

Very good thriller.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 28, 2007)

*Mataharis*

Interesting spanish movie about a bunch of detective women and how they deal to combine both their jobs with their intimate lives as mothers, wifes, etc.

Actresess are superb.


----------



## Lord Snow (Sep 28, 2007)

*Glory*

One of the best war movies ever made.


----------



## MasamiAkane (Sep 29, 2007)

Little Miss Sunshine

A family travels to California to go to a pagent for their little girl. Full of unique characters, it was pretty good.


----------



## secrethero (Sep 29, 2007)

Last movie that I've watched was *Resident Evil: Exntinction*.

This movie is the 3rd sequel of Resident Evil, the movie's plot that the world is being populated with the T-Virus. While Umbrella Corp. is hiding underground. While Alice and her comrades battles out the flesh-eating zombies and save mankind.


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Sep 29, 2007)

*Cube*

I was VERY good! =D


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 29, 2007)

*Rurouni Kenshin. Meiji kenkyaku roumantan. Ishin shishi he no requiem*

The Rurouni Kenshin movie. Meh. Very dull as all the other fillers of that great series. Some nice moments and a pair of good battles but the canon of this series is far beyond the so-so quality of filler.


----------



## chrisp (Sep 29, 2007)

The Prestige. Quite good.


----------



## Felt (Sep 29, 2007)

A bitter sweet life. I really liked it, nice ending. But the start is a bit slow for me.


----------



## narutofangd (Sep 29, 2007)

*High School Musical 2 Sing Along Version*

What can i say i lost the remote


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 29, 2007)

narutofangd said:


> *High School Musical 2 Sing Along Version*
> 
> What can i say i lost the remote



Then get off your lazy ass and change the channel.

"The Jerk."


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 29, 2007)

*Final Fantasy VII. Advent children*

The animation was amazing. The combats incredibles. But I couldn't remember 100% the game story so I was sometimes lost. Anyway, a good option for videogamers and a fair way to spend 100 minutes of your life in a non complicated way.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 29, 2007)

Lol. Vegeta. said:


> *Final Fantasy VII. Advent children*
> 
> ...But I couldn't remember 100% the game story so I was sometimes lost...



The story didn't make sense even if you did remember the story of the game. >_>


----------



## Lord Snow (Sep 30, 2007)

*Spider Baby*

Quite chilling and almost surreal in some parts. The influence of films like these is really being felt in the horror field right now. Now, I'm waiting to see who remakes this one first.


----------



## MasamiAkane (Sep 30, 2007)

Marie Antoinette

Visually stunning, but kind of long.


----------



## huxter (Sep 30, 2007)

escape from alcatraz


----------



## Magoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Kelly's Heroes.

Excellent movie and I recommend it to anyone who likes WWII films. Action-packed, very humorous and full of memorable characters. I never knew Donald Sutherland could play such a hilarious role.


----------



## isanon (Sep 30, 2007)

resident evil extinction


----------



## Gene (Sep 30, 2007)

Man of the House

It was actually a pretty good movie to my surprise.


----------



## infinite (Sep 30, 2007)

Bleach the movie


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 30, 2007)

*Goodfellas*, IMO one of the greatest gangster movies ever.
*Iron Giant*, great director.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 1, 2007)

I just watched 300 today for the first time (lol)

And I watched Brave One on Friday. It was really good.


----------



## Lord Snow (Oct 1, 2007)

*Nacho Libre*

A recluse that lives with a bunch of orphaned children and a very by the book Nun gets into lucha libre wrestling because of him wanting to impress said Nun. He switches into doing it for the kids and has a few funny lines during the movie. The song about the Nun was funny as hell. Nice freestyle. But not anything memorable...


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 1, 2007)

*Salir pitando*

Bad spanish comedy about a football referee's life after he fucks up badly a match. The main duo protagonist are superb actors and comedians but even if you put make up on shit, it still smells.


----------



## MasamiAkane (Oct 1, 2007)

Caddyshack

Hilarious. GO rent it if you have not seen this.


----------



## Lord Snow (Oct 2, 2007)

*Deathproof*

Good performances by Vanessa Ferlito, Rosario Dawson, and Kurt Russell.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 2, 2007)

*Disturbia*

So so thriller. They tried to do some version of The rear window (lol) but obviously is not even close to be a quarter of what that movie is. It keeps some moderate interest through the plot but not that much.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Oct 2, 2007)

^ disturbia was awesome!

Anyway: Knocked up

Well, I had more hopes for it, but it was a good watch nonetheless. Could've used more comedy, but all in all, a good movie.


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 2, 2007)

I saw *Balls of Fury*...it was pretty cool!!

and Hiro "Would you like an Altoid" was epic


----------



## narutorulez (Oct 2, 2007)

*The Last Hunter* Great Spaghetti war movie! 4-5!


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 2, 2007)

*The brave one*

Very interesting thriller about revenge and the moral questions that are involved within it. Jodie Foster is nice in that character and you're always interested by how the plot is developing. A nice surprise.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 2, 2007)

Transformers


----------



## Drakestorm (Oct 2, 2007)

Sunshine, was ok i guess


----------



## Cromer (Oct 3, 2007)

Transformers


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Oct 3, 2007)

I just watched The Jungle Book on DVD.


----------



## Hope (Oct 3, 2007)

Run, fatboy run. Funny movie.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 3, 2007)

*The Watcher*

Keanu Reeves did a pretty good job acting as a bad guy in this film.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 3, 2007)

*The hoax*

Midly interesting film based on real events happened in the 70's about a hoax of a biography about Howard Hughes. Richard Gere is not as bad as he uses to be but the film is a bit monotone and the interest is not always the same, specially for the secondary parts.


----------



## Ember* (Oct 4, 2007)

Rush Hour 3


----------



## Lord Snow (Oct 5, 2007)

*I, robot*

As an adaptation, it sucks

As an action movie, it's really cool. Will Smith is almost non annoying, and there are at least two or three breathtaking scenes. Still great CGI.


----------



## Ash (Oct 5, 2007)

Knocked Up.

It was alright.

Now I'm watching Rent.


----------



## skunkworks (Oct 5, 2007)

28 Weeks Later

Not bad at all.


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Oct 5, 2007)

Fear & Loathing in Las Vegas!
Revision for Film Studies . . .


----------



## Hope (Oct 5, 2007)

Flashdance. 

For the 10th time..


----------



## MasamiAkane (Oct 5, 2007)

The Godfather

Better than sex.


----------



## Suzie (Oct 6, 2007)

The Pursuit of Happiness


----------



## laly (Oct 6, 2007)

Resident Evil 3


----------



## Ash (Oct 6, 2007)

Transformers.

Fucking beautiful.


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 6, 2007)

Cutting Edge, starring the beautiful Moira Kelly.


----------



## Homura (Oct 6, 2007)

Peter Jackson's King Kong


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 6, 2007)

The Blues Brothers (Original)


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Oct 8, 2007)

*The Fearless Vampire Killers*


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 8, 2007)

*Siete mesas de billar francés*

A very interesting spanish drama about a bunch of people with different stories that are all related due to a billiard pub. Superb casting and a very well made screenplay with great character development.


----------



## pajamas (Oct 8, 2007)

*The Perfect Score*

A couple teens conspire to steal the SAT's,pretty good movie,wathce dit alot before though,never gets old .


----------



## MasamiAkane (Oct 8, 2007)

Silent Hill

I'm a bit behind when it comes to new movies and I just finally saw this. Freaked and confused the hell out of me. I've never played the game before


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 9, 2007)

*Eastern promises*

Astonishing movie from David Cronenberg again. Viggo Mortensen plays an incredible character (pay special attention to the bath scene, one of the most brutal ever in cinema history). I think its a bit worse than A history of violence but still way better than the average crap we have to suffer nowadays.


----------



## SoMe1InSaNe (Oct 9, 2007)

*Black Sheep 2007*

A crazy commedy/horror tipe movie.A experiment goes wrong and The 40milion Sheep turn too...zombies or some'tin and try to kill the 4 thousand hummans



*Spoiler*: __ 



There are 40 million sheep in New Zealand and only 4 million inhabitants. After a genetic experiment goes wrong, New Zealand's sheep start turning nasty, and it's the humans who begin bleating.


----------



## Notorious_99 (Oct 9, 2007)

Interview with the Vampire (1995)

A vampire tells his epic life story: love, betrayal, loneliness, and hunger.

*This is really good*

Spy Game (2001)

Retiring CIA agent Nathan Muir recalls his training of Tom Bishop while working against agency politics to free him from his Chinese captors.

It's not how you play the game. It's how the game plays you

*I never really appreciated Brad Pitt that much as an actor (still don't) but he was good in these two films and also in the film "Seven" which btw is Badass if you havent seen it watch it*


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 9, 2007)

*War*

Bad action film that has a interesting plot twist at the end. That makes it to win points but not to say its a good film. It lacks more martial arts instead of all those hip hop songs and cars.


----------



## Hope (Oct 10, 2007)

Top gun

My sister forced me to watch it with her, even though I've already seen it.


----------



## kamikazekage (Oct 10, 2007)

super bad.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 10, 2007)

*Flawless*

Very nice robbing movie. Elegant and with a pair of good interpretations by Michael Caine and Demi Moore. As always in this kind of movies there are some unbelievable and impossible situations but well, this is cinema.


----------



## Hyouma (Oct 10, 2007)

Shoot 'em up.

Starring Clive Owen and Monica Belluci and that one dude whose name nobody knows.

Outstanding movie really, it made me smile almost from the beginning till the end, it's possibly becoming my favorite action movie ever. I recommend everyone who likes action to go watch it NOW.


----------



## RodMack (Oct 10, 2007)

*300 (2007)*

Based on Frank Miller's graphic novel of the same name, it's a fictionalized retelling of the Battle of Thermopylae about an army of 300 Spartans led by King Leonidas who battle Persian King Xerxes and his massive army. A kickass movie with good action and an amazing soundtrack to boot.


----------



## gsl83 (Oct 10, 2007)

*Ratatouille*

Probably my favorite Pixar movie so far. The short movie before it was also very hilarious.


----------



## Soda (Oct 10, 2007)

Death Note

Live action adaptation of the manga. I liked it, even though it was nothing like the manga. I  watched this on veoh, and I can't find the sequel. It's hard trusting some googled sites these days. If anyone knows where I can find this, a PM would be nice.


----------



## Lord Snow (Oct 10, 2007)

*Dead Pool.* 

Fairly good Dirty Harry movie. Nothing spectacular, but fun to see a very young Jim Carrey and a fairly young Liam Neeson. Patricia Clarkson was VERY attractive as the reporter/love interest of the infamous Inspector Callahan.


----------



## cold drinks (Oct 11, 2007)

constantine.
I don't watch movie regularly.


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 11, 2007)

The City Of Violence.



Its a Korean action movie.

Its one of the best movies I've seen lately(in this particular genre)


----------



## Ash (Oct 11, 2007)

The Brave One.

LOL.


----------



## Razesdark (Oct 11, 2007)

300, on Blueray. Damn nice..


----------



## Lord Snow (Oct 12, 2007)

*The Producers.*

No, the real one with Zero Mostel and Gene Wilder. I love this film. Mel Brooks' directorial debut and Gene Wilder's first major movie role. A very funny movie that is brilliantly written. Mostel is at his best. Kenneth Mars is hilarious as Franz Liebkind as is a young Christopher Hewitt (Mr. Belvedere) as director Roger de Bris.


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Oct 12, 2007)

Just saw *Snatch*

Loved it


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 12, 2007)

*Shaun of the Dead.*
It's a rom-zom-com.


----------



## Ash (Oct 13, 2007)

1408.

FUCKING AWESOME.


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Oct 13, 2007)

*Resident Evil: Extinction *

Very good! Me liked =3


----------



## chrisp (Oct 13, 2007)

Sicko. Michael Moore seems very jealous of the french. And I didn't like the movie. Moores earlier movies are better.


----------



## DarkBD337 (Oct 13, 2007)

I finally saw 300 last night on DVD


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 13, 2007)

Wraiths of Roanoke.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Oct 14, 2007)

Saw 3. And it was very, very hard to watch, but a very good movie, with a crazy twist at the end, like always.


----------



## Spiral Man (Oct 14, 2007)

Borat
yashiglgemesh!**


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 14, 2007)

"The Painted Veil" with Naomi Watts and Edward Norton. I watched it last week in Film Club.

It was.. better than what I expected. I thought it was rather boring at some parts, but still entertaining nonetheless.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 14, 2007)

Sleepy Hollow. Just in time for Halloween


----------



## Apollo (Oct 14, 2007)

"A haunting" on the discover channel


----------



## Elim Rawne (Oct 14, 2007)

Haggard,pretty good actually


----------



## Firestorm (Oct 14, 2007)

I rented ghost rider. it rocks.


----------



## Midnight ♥ (Oct 14, 2007)

Spaceballs


----------



## December (Oct 14, 2007)

The Number 23.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 14, 2007)

Finally saw Pulp Fiction (I'm going on a Tarantino Marathon)
*
SHUT THE FUCK UP FAT MAN!*

Samuel Jackson is so gar.


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Oct 14, 2007)

The NIghtmare before Christmas


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 14, 2007)

The second half of Fight Club

It was rather good. EDWARD NORTON IS SO FUCKING HOT SHIT.


----------



## December (Oct 14, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> The second half of Fight Club
> 
> It was rather good. EDWARD NORTON IS SO FUCKING HOT SHIT.



"Never talk about Fight Club."


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 15, 2007)

_Across the Universe._

Surprisingly awesome.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 15, 2007)

*El orfanato*

Excellent spanish terror movie. Its the one that Spain has sent for the Oscars. One of the best spanish films of last years. Maybe not at the level of El laberinto del fauno or The others but very close to that.

Every aspect is top notch, actors, artistic direction, pacing, plot, cinematography, etc...


----------



## Rukia (Oct 15, 2007)

Michael Clayton, and surprisingly...I really enjoyed it.  It definitely surpassed my expectations.  Usually I am not much of a Clooney fan (That Batman movie was awful), but he was good in this.  It was like a Pelican Brief type show.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 15, 2007)

_In Hell_ with Van Damme. Awesome.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 15, 2007)

*The seeker. The dark is rising*

Awful fantasy movie. incredibly boring even for kids. It's basically a rip off of a lot of other good movies like Lord of the rings, Harry Potter, Narnia and the likes. But without a single enjoyable moment.


----------



## Syramoon (Oct 16, 2007)

The last movie I ended up watching was Pan's Labyrinth.  It may have been a subtitled but I really enjoyed it, it was just an interesting story to watch pan out with the beautiful mythological kind of story in the background and the poor girl trying to escape away from her really evil step-dad through the tasks that the faun sets out for her.... it was a really good movie.


----------



## shadow__nin (Oct 16, 2007)

Let's see the last movie I saw was five minutes of the Rise of the Silver surfer and  I quickly turned  that off and started to watch Back to the Future.


----------



## Hyouma (Oct 16, 2007)

I watched The quick and the dead for like the zillionth time. Still great though


----------



## Buster (Oct 16, 2007)

Rush Hour 3, Chris Tucker = win.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Oct 16, 2007)

Naruto movie 4


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Oct 16, 2007)

*Dude, Where's My Car?*


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 16, 2007)

*The heartbreak kid*

Along with Osmosis Jones the best movie by far of the Farrelly bros. I laughed a lot with this comedy and with Ben Stiller (best comedic actor nowadays for sure) Seriously, there's some amazing scenes in that movie. The Farrellys are not as much son of a bitches as they were before but the quality of their movies is getting better.


----------



## Lord Snow (Oct 17, 2007)

*Evil Aliens*

A wicked little spawn by creator Jake West (Razor Blade Smile). This movie is absolutely over the top (not the Stallone flick). It has gore, decent visuals, freaky sex with a female alien, and Emily Booth being sexy. It also includes references to other famed horror and sci-fi flicks; Predator, Jaws, Evil Dead, and more.

Evil Aliens invade an island off of Wales. Blood and maneur everywhere, plus, a nasty extreme in anal probing.


----------



## Apollo (Oct 17, 2007)

Rush Hour 3 - great sequel!


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 18, 2007)

*Death at a funeral*

Very funny british comedy. As always all the british cast is superb and well, the situations that happens in the film are just hilarious. A very enjoyable movie.


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Oct 18, 2007)

*Benny & Joon* for like, the 50th time or something . . .


----------



## Ino_Pig (Oct 18, 2007)

I saw *The Kingdom* the other night at the cinemas. It was pretty bloody good. ;D


----------



## Buster (Oct 18, 2007)

Boyz in da hood.

Nice old movie..


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 18, 2007)

shadow__nin said:


> Let's see the last movie I saw was five minutes of the Rise of the Silver surfer and  I quickly turned  that off and started to watch Back to the Future.



*At home*: _Next_ and _Fantastic 4 RotSS_

Both were lame.

*In school*: _The Hunted_ and _Groundhogs Day_

Both were amazing.



What can I conclude from this...


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 19, 2007)

*Las 13 rosas*

Nice spanish movie about the execution of 13 young girls by the fascists after the spanish civil war. Its very moving in its last part and has a very god casting appart of a good production which will probably win a good amount of spanish academy awards that year.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Oct 19, 2007)

*American History X*

Amazing film.

@SH: "those who with an axe and a serpent.."


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 19, 2007)

Thank You For Smoking

It was better than I expected, rather intelligent at times too.
Still funny though, and interesting as well. I recommend it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 19, 2007)

*We Own the Night*

Great cast, great plot, overall a great movie.


----------



## Bunnysmex (Oct 20, 2007)

The Blair Thumb
it's just a pile of WINN!


huggles​


----------



## Villey (Oct 20, 2007)

Rush Hour 3. It was funny


----------



## Sub-Zero (Oct 20, 2007)

*Throw Momma From the Train*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 20, 2007)

30 Days of Night

To see my review, click here


----------



## Kaitaki (Oct 20, 2007)

The last movie I watched was Transformers!!!


----------



## illyana (Oct 20, 2007)

Transformers. Seems so long ago.


----------



## Lord Snow (Oct 20, 2007)

*Babel. *


I liked the way it was filmed, and I liked the soundtrack. I liked the way it was put teogether and the general concept behind it more than I liked the actual story. Interesting concept and an interesting enough execution of the concept.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Oct 21, 2007)

Superbad, for the 2nd time


----------



## Hope (Oct 21, 2007)

*300*

During History class for a project.


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Oct 21, 2007)

The Seekers

It was horrible. It was such a cliche and I could see through their acting as well.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Oct 21, 2007)

Con Air

it was awesome


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Oct 21, 2007)

*True Lies *

Arnie <3


----------



## Darth Judicar (Oct 21, 2007)

Saw II *Runs away*


----------



## laly (Oct 21, 2007)

Disturbia. Awesome movie!


----------



## o11993 (Oct 21, 2007)

I started watching the newest Resident Evil but never finished it. I got bored.


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 21, 2007)

Shakespeare in Love

I like it so far, but I still have about an hour to go~


----------



## Ash (Oct 22, 2007)

Waiting.

LOL.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 22, 2007)

Let me t-t-tell you 'bout some friends I know
They're kinda crazy but you'll dig the show
They can party 'till the break of dawn
at Delta Chi you can't go wrong

Otter, he's the ladies man
Every girl falls into his hands
Boon and Katy playing "Cat and Mouse"
and Mrs. Wormer, she's the queen of the

Animal House

Animal House

Animal House

Animal House

Animal House

Animal House

That Pinto he's a real swell guy
Clorette was jailbait but he gave her a try
Chip, Doug, and Greg, they're second to none
They studied under Attila the Hun

Mr. Jennings has got his wig on tight
Flouder's left shoe's always on his right
Babs and Mandy are having a pillow fight
With D-Day, Hoover, Otis Day and the Knights

DO THE BLUTO

Come on baby, dance with me
Maybe if we do the Bluto
We will get an "A" in lobotomy

DO THE BLUTO
DO THE BLUTO

DO THE BLUTO
DO THE BLUTO

Aw, come on!
Let me tell ya
Dean Wormer tried to shut us down
But he fell and he broke his crown
He didn't know about the Delta spunk
He came in handy when we were short a skunk

At the

Animal House

Animal House

Animal House

Animal House

Animal House

Animal House


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 22, 2007)

*Quiéreme*

Interesting spanish-argentinian drama about a chef who discovers he has a grandaughter ten years old. His daughter has send her so he will take care of the little girl causing a lot of trouble in the main character's life. Good acting and overall interesting plot.


----------



## Hope (Oct 23, 2007)

Fame, then Footloose.

(During my moments of boredom.)


----------



## Sagara (Oct 23, 2007)

Bourne Ultimatum.


----------



## FlameHazel (Oct 23, 2007)

The first Knight


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 23, 2007)

*Superbad*

Very funny teen comedy that has something more than jokes about dicks. I think this movie could become a cult film in a decade or so thanks to its intelligence and specially that great ending.


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Oct 23, 2007)

*Underworld: Evolution *


----------



## Broleta (Oct 23, 2007)

Spiderman 3.


----------



## Barry. (Oct 23, 2007)

30 days of night.

It was ok.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 23, 2007)

*Fracture*

So-so thriller with Ryan Gosling and Anthony Hopkins. it becomes more interesting at the end with the plot twist and stuff but i was bored during most of the movie.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 23, 2007)

Interstella 5555

"One more time"


----------



## Sawako (Oct 23, 2007)

I watched Transformers on DVD on Sunday. I love that movie!


----------



## Ash (Oct 24, 2007)

The Wolf Man (1941). Great movie.

Now I'm watching Frankenstein Meets The Wolf Man (1943).


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 24, 2007)

*Becoming Jane*

Very interesting film about young Jane Austen and her first love. Obviously, its totally an Austen like movie, maybe it seems a movie for older women but I like it.


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Oct 24, 2007)

Last samurai, it was on tv. 


A movie about Japan and its culture. about the samurais ---> they protected japan for over 1000 years. and now japan wants to get "modern" with Automatic weapons n stuff.

So they start to hunt the samurai.

fucking sad movie, emotional till the end.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 24, 2007)

American Gangster, 5 mins ago. 

^ I couldn't hold back the tears when I first watched The Last Samurai the first time


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 24, 2007)

V FOR VENDETTA


----------



## Cindy (Oct 25, 2007)

Across the Universe this Sunday. :3


----------



## Ash (Oct 25, 2007)

28 Weeks Later.

Great movie. I really liked it, unlike the first one.


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 25, 2007)

Transformers

kicked so much ass on the big screeen

Kicked way more ass on I-Max

and looks good on my 50 Inch HD TV


----------



## Ash (Oct 25, 2007)

Disney's The Hunchback of Notre Dame.

One of my favorite movies <3


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 25, 2007)

*Saw 3 Uncut version*
I was eating


----------



## Kyuubi6 (Oct 25, 2007)

The Simpsons Movie, great movie!


----------



## olaf (Oct 25, 2007)

*Rob Zombie's Halloween*

good, better thatn I expected, but still only a slasher


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 25, 2007)

just finished watching Epic Movie The Unrated Version

loved the Pirates scene

Captain Jack Swallows Lazy Pirate Days


and the word to da kracken


----------



## Trunkten (Oct 26, 2007)

Watched Ichi the Killer last night as the final part of my Miike research for Film Studies, good film, although after watching Visitor Q I don't think there's any way another film could gross me out ever again...


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 26, 2007)

*Saw IV*

Bad sequel. Everytime they make a new Saw sequel it gets worse. The camera work is sometimes extreme, a current defect of the series. The pacing is just wrong. I was quite bored during the film. And the usual final surprise was the worst of the four films. Please, stop the franchise now.


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 26, 2007)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> *Saw IV*
> 
> Bad sequel. Everytime they make a new Saw sequel it gets worse. The camera work is sometimes extreme, a current defect of the series. The pacing is just wrong. I was quite bored during the film. And the usual final surprise was the worst of the four films. Please, stop the franchise now.


The first one was bad enough, yet people keep watching that shit.

*The Patriot*

It was okay, the battles got a little annoying what with the constant close-ups of no-name soldiers getting shot.


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 26, 2007)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> *Saw IV*
> 
> Bad sequel. Everytime they make a new Saw sequel it gets worse. The camera work is sometimes extreme, a current defect of the series. The pacing is just wrong. I was quite bored during the film. And the usual final surprise was the worst of the four films. Please, stop the franchise now.



my girlfriend said the same thing about that film, but yeah, should of stopped after the 2nd one


----------



## Trunkten (Oct 27, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> The first one was bad enough, yet people keep watching that shit.



Yeah, every time a new sequel comes out I pray it will finally be the one where everybody realises just how poor the series is, guess I'll have to keep on waiting...

Not watched a film since yesterday, but I've got to re-watch The Wind That Shakes the Barley tommorow after stupidly choosing it as my focus text for my Media Studies assignment.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 27, 2007)

Reign Over Me

Other than the pretending at music expertise it was a good movie.


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Oct 27, 2007)

I watched Finding Nemo, then watched a bit of Pan's Labyrinth straight after. I'm going to have some incredible weird dreams tonight.


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 28, 2007)

I was at a party and me and friends watched Bad Santa this movie is really funny its a must watch Comedy movie i like the way the main character swears all the time.


----------



## Trunkten (Oct 28, 2007)

The Wind That Shakes the Barley for a second time, although this time I am watching it _for_ Media, rather than _in_ Media


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 28, 2007)

Children of the Corn...omygodmybowelshaveemptywatchingthistrainwreck.

And Bourne Supremacy, I got kinda dizzy with that annoying shakey cam.


----------



## Hyouma (Oct 29, 2007)

I just saw saw 3 (get it, get it? aaah /lame).

Seriously, didn't anyone else find this movie to be sooo boring? At least the first two were still funny (only a bit though), but this had nothing refreshing, nothing exciting, nothing surprising, it was just... nothing.

But i've seen the first three now, so i'll have to watch the 4th too I guess


----------



## scaffer (Oct 29, 2007)

It by Stephen King...it was very....80's!


----------



## Homura (Oct 29, 2007)

Last movie I watched was Malibu's most wanted. I really loved that movie years ago when I first watched it, now when I watched it yesterday I started to question my taste for movies back then cause I reliazed how awful it was, still funny though I'll admit.


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 29, 2007)

Epic Movie Unrated

10 times funnier than the PG-13 version

I loved how they ripped on Harry Potter


----------



## Ash (Oct 30, 2007)

Unbreakable.

If I had to choose my favorite of M. Night Shyamalan's movies, it would be a very hard choice, but I think I'd pick this one. It's simply... amazing.


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Oct 30, 2007)

Masque Of the red death. my all time favorite movie, it also shows that when it comes to lunatics, psychotics, and villians, nobody beats vincent price at being one.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Oct 30, 2007)

*The Corpse Bride*

I saw the Corpse Bride yesterday. It was awesome! However, I don't know if it was better or worse than the Nightmare Before Christmas. Either way, it was a very sweet love story. I like how they mix animation, song, and the story. Songs in movies is rather charming to me, actually. Anway, Tim Burton is a genuis, I always enjoy his works.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 30, 2007)

*Cassandra's dream*

Last Woody Allen film. Impressive story and two great performances by Ewan McGregor and Collin Farrell. Theres maybe some events in the film that seem a lil bit fastened up so they could seem not very believable but still that film catches your attention since the first minute. Very worth.


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 30, 2007)

*Underworld Evolution*

=/ ... another film which doesnt reflect vampires really well..


----------



## Lord Snow (Oct 30, 2007)

*Apocalypto*

Really regret not seeing this at the theatre. It's like Predator re-imagined as an art movie. Fantastic visuals, good acting too.


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 31, 2007)

Face Off
Its a John Woo movie starring John Travolta and Nicholas Cage. Travolta is an anti-terrorist agent who is hunting down Cage who is a terrorist who killed his son. Travolta catches him but Cage gets knocked out into a coma after placing a bomb somewhere in a city. Travolta then undergoes cosmetic surgery to switch faces with Cage so that he can go on a top secret mission to ask Cages brother where the bomb is. Cage, of course, wakes up and puts on Travolta's face. Now they have to outwit each other by infiltrating each other's respective lives.

Great film. Lots of action, as expected from John Woo. Travolta and Cage plays each other very well. Lots of funny comments, like Travolta (pretending to be Cage) complains about his new face's "ridiculous chin." XD


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 31, 2007)

*Grindhouse (Planet Terror and Death Proof)*

I went in expecting the worse and came away pleasantly suprised ( at the faux trailers).  I only wish I had seen it in an actual movie house.

What the fuck were they thinking releasing this around easter?  This is like the ultimate summer flick.


----------



## Ash (Oct 31, 2007)

The 40-Year-Old Virgin.

I took my mom to see this in the theaters. She wasn't happy


----------



## Hyouma (Nov 1, 2007)

The invasion.

Okay movie but the trailer turned out to be a summary of the movie again, which obviously sucks. The ending and the message was a bit corny too.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 1, 2007)

*Fast food nation*

Very interesting movie that shows the no mercy of fast food companies. There's a whole world inside what just seem a simple burger. A world about illegal immigration, shit in the meat and a lot of money involved. I never liked fast food. Now even less.


----------



## shadow__nin (Nov 1, 2007)

Planet Terror (grindhouse)
I was much pleased with how corny but yet so well made.


----------



## Lord Snow (Nov 1, 2007)

*Last Man on Earth* (1964) with Vincent Price

This is based on the story I Am Legend, which Will Smith is remaking and will be out in December. The zombies are a little weak—as in, Vincent Price can take on five of them at once, and despite their constant pounding on his front door, they can't break it in. But their constant wailing of Roooobbbbeeerrrrtttttt, coooommmmmeeee oooouuuutttttt is sufficiently creepy.


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 2, 2007)

For our Halloween party, we watched Silent Hill and 1408 (Director's Cut).
Happy now, kenshō? Awfully demanding for a spam thread...
Since Silent Hill's probably been talked to death, I'll just say that while it had its scary moments, it lacks psychological edge of the games. 1408, although adapted from the original Stephen King short story, manages to stay in a similar spirit, and delivers in a way that SH only tried to.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 2, 2007)

*Sunshine*

really disapointed with it, lacked everything


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 2, 2007)

I wanna see Sunshine.

I recently watched the Shining completely through, creeptastic glad I spent the time to watch it all Jack Nicholson is a great actor.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 2, 2007)

*Oviedo Express*

Incredibly bad spanish film about a bunch of actors who came to represent one of the most important plays ever in Spain, La Regenta. Well, there's some infidelity, surreal scenes, incredibly bad acting of almost everyone, and a lot of shit. Worst piece of spanish crap Ive seen in years.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 2, 2007)

Young Frankenstein.

One of the best movies ever.


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 2, 2007)

Chinatown 

An all time classic.

Hopefully I can watch _American Gangster_ tonight.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 2, 2007)

*Resident evil. Extinction*

So-so film as the whole film saga. The first one was also so-so, the second was a bad movie and that third one is just a bit entertaining. Maybe to spend a pair of hours without thinking so much is a moderately worth option.


----------



## Hyouma (Nov 2, 2007)

I just got back from the theatre, I watched Grindhouse: Planet Terror.

Absolutely brilliant movie, I loved every second of it. I saw Shoot'em up too a while back and I must see, this trend is creating a new movie genre.


----------



## niyesuH (Nov 2, 2007)

kingdom and halloween

Kingdom = good
Halloween = bad


----------



## Lord Snow (Nov 3, 2007)

*La Belle et la Bete* (1946)

Beauty and the Beast, directed and co-written by Jean Cocteau. A lovely looking film with the Beast's makeup and costume looking well crafted in black and white. Enjoyed it quite a bit.


----------



## Ash (Nov 3, 2007)

Grindhouse: Death Proof

A bit boring at first, but the ending was awesome.


----------



## chrisp (Nov 3, 2007)

Casino Royale. I like the fact that Bond get some bruses here and there. Daniel Craig plays the role superb, can't wait to see more of him.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 3, 2007)

*3.10 to Yuma*
Fantastic Wild west film, I really enjoyed it


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 3, 2007)

*Natural City*. Some futuristic Korean film. It was alright. The "combat cyborgs" could've been better though.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Nov 3, 2007)

*The Darjeeling Ltd.  *

Fucking dank.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 3, 2007)

*Ferris Bueller's Day Off*

One of my favourites films ever


----------



## natwel (Nov 3, 2007)

it was save the last dance, and fear, they were quite good, i re watched fear, must be high rated it was on BBC and movies, i also watched this film where eddy murphy was in congress, the film was similar to evan almighty. the theme that is but no ark lol


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 3, 2007)

Just saw *Blow*. It kinda made me sad. I did however like the parallelism between his and his Father's life.

It was a really good movie but its sad how anti-heroes often end up failing. But you gotta love a good anti-hero movie.

At least he eventually broke out of prison to rule the Carribean


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 3, 2007)

*Martian Child* cutest movie ever


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 3, 2007)

Right now i'm watching nothing to lose, a decent comedy starring martin lawrence and tim robbins, I like it.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 4, 2007)

*The Last Legion*
trying to impersonate a Gladiator in Britannia times... I was expecting it to be worse, however, I was quite happy with it...

story is a bit dull and its been done before, however its OK


----------



## Hope (Nov 4, 2007)

Green Street (Hooligans).

It was good, but I don't like West Ham. 
Damn football movie.


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 4, 2007)

Just saw 30 DAYS OF NIGHT. Holy hell did that creep me out, I won't be sleeping tonight.

Vampires lay siege to an alaskan town so far north that during a certain period the sun doesnt rise for 30 days, very creepy.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 4, 2007)

*Transformers*
The PQ on the SD-DVD was quite good.

*Once upon a time in America*
One of the best gangster Movies I've ever seen.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 4, 2007)

*Apocalypto*

I enjoyed this film very much... different, interesting, action packed.....
give it a try


----------



## Lord Snow (Nov 4, 2007)

*Tideland*

The movie is an answer to the question "What would happen if Terry Gilliam directed his own version of The Reflecting Skin by way of The Texas Chainsaw Massacre?" Never read the book it was based on, so I'm wondering how close it was to the source material.

It's Gilliam's darkest and most disturbing movie, one in which an innocent little girl is subjected to horrible situation after horrible situation and escapes the horrors of her life by filtering those situations through fantasy (shades of Pan's Labyrinth, though minus the whimsy and the budget).

It's an ugly movie with beautiful moments, and while I didn't find the experience of watching Tideland pleasant, I couldn't help but feel moved by it, even if merely to squirm. Not for the faint of heart.


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Nov 4, 2007)

I watched 3 in a row... it was triple time at the theater.

I saw Across the Universe, Into the Wild, and Lars and The Real Girl.

I recommend all three.


----------



## Ash (Nov 4, 2007)

The Last Kiss.

It was a really nice movie.


----------



## Miyata Prime (Nov 5, 2007)

American gangster.

I liked it.


----------



## Ash (Nov 5, 2007)

The Punisher (2004).

One of my favorite movies. John Travolta needs to play a bad guy more often- only if his role is human, though.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 5, 2007)

On Saturday I watched *American Gangster*.  Pretty good, better than my expectations.  Denzel was awesome in the film and most of the supporting performances were great.  The story telling was good as well.

On Sunday my sister was watching *King Kong (2005)* and since I had nothing else to do I sat down and watched it all with her.  I'd seen it before but I was surprised by how much I had forgotten.  Anyways it was good, great visuals, so/so acting and the jungle sequences were nice


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 5, 2007)

*Los Totenwackers*

awful spanish film for kids. The kids are way bad actors, so much that they ruin the movie. There's also some ghost story with some unbelievable crappy visual effects. It reminds me to some old kind of cinema that I though to be forgotten, but it seems there's still people that think kids nowadays can  be fooled with shit like that.


----------



## Ash (Nov 5, 2007)

The Stepford Wives (1974).

Great movie, unlike that piece of shit remake.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 5, 2007)

Robot Jox, done in 90

kinda the basis for G-Gundam with the Mobile Trace system


----------



## December (Nov 5, 2007)

Just watched American Gangster two days ago. I thought Denzel Washington was the perfect fit to be the American Gangster for this movie.


----------



## Kirsten (Nov 5, 2007)

*Final Destination 2*.

I like it better than the other ones, I think.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 6, 2007)

*The invasion*

I think its an interesting film. To be honest I never saw the other two Body snatcher films, which seems to be far better, but this new remake is at least a bit entertaining as an action-suspense movie. The main problem is that is quite clear, due to acting, which people is infected or which are not, something tha, in the previous films you couldn't tell (from what I read). Also its always worthy to see Nicole Kidman running wild in a screen.


----------



## Chris (Nov 6, 2007)

*American Gangster.*
A movie is worth watching.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 6, 2007)

I haven't seen a movie in over a week and a half......

It was *American Gangster*. I'm going to go see it again, today, at the theater since, I saw it on a DVDSCR the first two times. This movie kicks ass.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 6, 2007)

*American Gangsta*

amazing.... DW is an awsome actor... Russell did a great job too


----------



## Hope (Nov 6, 2007)

An Inspector Calls. 

Stupid black and white film we had to watch in English. A shame it's what we're doing for our GCSEs.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Nov 6, 2007)

At the theatres? American Gangster. On DVD? Clerks II.


----------



## scaffer (Nov 6, 2007)

30days of night..

It was Ok but i'm so sick of those kind of vampire that look like their out a of a matrix movie .


----------



## niyesuH (Nov 6, 2007)

Rogue Assasin..

very nice plot twist! good action packed.. i will give it a 10!


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 6, 2007)

*Stardust*

Not bad adventure movie that last way too much. More than 2 hours is excessive for a kind of film, that even being quite entertaining, is already seen a million times. I couldn't believe what De Niro was doing in that film. Does he have a pride or something or he just vomited in it??


----------



## Ash (Nov 6, 2007)

Pokemon the Movie 2000: The Power of One

Ash and Misty are so cute together


----------



## niyesuH (Nov 7, 2007)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> *Stardust*
> 
> Not bad adventure movie that last way too much. More than 2 hours is excessive for a kind of film, that even being quite entertaining, is already seen a million times. I couldn't believe what De Niro was doing in that film. Does he have a pride or something or he just vomited in it??



seen that to he was hilarious in that movie


i will give that one a 8 or 9


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 7, 2007)

*The flock*

A piece of shit. the Infernal affairs chinese director screw up this one badly. Horrifying direction, cinematography, editing and overall acting (obviously with Richard Gere in the cast). Instead of just going to the thriller part of the rescue of that girl, which could have been midly interesting, they just go on some random search for sexual agressors. I also didn't understand why those are portrayed almost all the time as almost retarded people. Its there some connection between mental deficiences and sexual perversions??


----------



## Jagon Fox (Nov 7, 2007)

Hellboy was the last movie I watched, before that, Spaceballs.


----------



## Boromir (Nov 7, 2007)

Chuck and Larry. Hilarious, i love Adam Sandler.


----------



## Mojo (Nov 7, 2007)

The Empire Strikes Back

This is my favorite of all of the Star Wars movies.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 7, 2007)

*Knocked up*

Very funny comedy. Im liking more and more the movies those guys from 40 year old virgin and Superbad are doing. They are very funny, have awesome dialogues but at the end its not your stupid teen movie about farts, semen and vaginas but something very accurate about relationships and friendship.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Nov 7, 2007)

Zoolander


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 7, 2007)

F@ Mike said:


> Zoolander



lol... *zoolander*
yes, I just find retarded over the top comedies amusing..

if you like them too, watch this


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 7, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> lol... *zoolander*
> yes, I just find retarded over the top comedies amusing..
> 
> if you like them too, watch this



I was just watching that earlier today when I got home from work


----------



## ~L~ (Nov 8, 2007)

Zoolander is awesome. 

The last movie I watched was Sunshine. It's....not very good. >_<


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 8, 2007)

Right, *My Syster Hot Friend*

Its an adult film which I suggest for all males out there. Great stuff.
There is a lot of action, if you know what I mean


----------



## Ash (Nov 8, 2007)

The Village.

I love this movie.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Nov 8, 2007)

Bought the Transformers DVD yesterday so watch that again last night


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 8, 2007)

*Ghostbustters*

Do I have to say how legendary this is??


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 8, 2007)

The last movie I watched was 3:10 to yuma

Really good movie but a little to stretched out I think, they could have ended it much sooner than they did


----------



## ~L~ (Nov 8, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> *Ghostbustters*
> 
> Do I have to say how legendary this is??


Almost as legendary as Back to the Future.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 8, 2007)

*Shoot'em up*

Very entertaining mindless action movie. Visually is astonishing, with a lot of incredible, and impossible, action secuences. maybe its not gonna be a classic or its gonna be considered a serious film but its not the intention of the film itself to achieve that.


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Nov 9, 2007)

@KaiJon ~ The Village = aweseomeness 

The last movie I watched was Black Narcissus for Film Studies ¬.¬


----------



## xingzup19 (Nov 9, 2007)

Evan Almighty.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Bee Movie*

Jerry Seinfield + animation = WIN!!






@*Shoot Em Up*
EXACTLY!! That film is "ridiculously bad-ass". I fucking loved it!


----------



## Frambuesa (Nov 9, 2007)

Resident Evil Extintion

kinda liked it
luv that woman.


----------



## infinite (Nov 9, 2007)

The negotiator

nice movie


----------



## xingzup19 (Nov 9, 2007)

Ocean's Eleven. The old one.


----------



## Bill O'reilly Jr. (Nov 9, 2007)

We own ze nightu. Terribre movie. Don'tu watch.


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Nov 9, 2007)

Naruto:Ninjas clash in the land of snow,just watched half of it a few hours ago..For the last movie I finished..Monster House ^^


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 9, 2007)

The Transformers Movie (1986)


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 9, 2007)

*La torre de Suso*

Very nice spanish film that combines drama, comey and a bit of social critic. th cast is mainly from spanish TV sitcoms and they are overall quite good. The film is about a guy who comes back to his village after the death of that Suso guy by an overdosis of heroine. The interesting story of all characters will be brought back then.


----------



## Cel3stial (Nov 9, 2007)

Hmmm I recall seeing 28 weeks later....


----------



## xingzup19 (Nov 10, 2007)

Bad Company.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 10, 2007)

*Elizabeth. The golden age*

Very interesting continuation of the life of Queen Elizabeth. Nice acting, except from the King Felipe II of Spain, but this is more a problem of the film (portarying him in a not very historically accurate way) than Jordi Mollá. Impressive production to tell things in a big way. Sometimes even too big that seems like recreation on how much money they spent on the movie.


----------



## Orosnake (Nov 10, 2007)

*Blow*

Very good movie, had me entertained.


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Nov 10, 2007)

*Blades of Glory *

OMG!! SOOO GOOD!!


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 10, 2007)

American Gangster



......again


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Nov 10, 2007)

*Películas para no dormir: La habitación del niño *

A very excellent horror movie. Me like very much!


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 10, 2007)

*Ratatuoille*. I think that is how you spell it. And before that,* Shoot 'em up.*


----------



## Ash (Nov 11, 2007)

Pokemon The First Movie: Mewtwo Strikes Back

I hadn't seen it in years.


----------



## niyesuH (Nov 11, 2007)

Surf up

funny animation movie.. loved it.. 

worth 8


----------



## Broleta (Nov 11, 2007)

Silent Hill.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Nov 11, 2007)

*The Simpson's Movie*

I'm a fan of the Simpsons so I just had to see this movie. It was awesome. I needed the laugh that the stupid Simpson humor gives. It was nice messages the movie had as well. Even if people dislike you, it might be worth to swallow your pride and do something for them anyway. A big group of people is more improtant than onself. And loves wins in the end. A great movie I can recommend.


----------



## Holadrim (Nov 11, 2007)

*Stardust*

Running on the cinemas round sweden atm, watched it with my bro one week ago. It was a little too "non-serious" for my taste, but the charm and a few twists that is there saves it from being like Eragon, which was a ultimate I-know-what-is-coming-next-clichée.

2.5/5 
Too much bedtime story about it, but some laughs it gave the audience.

Oh there I go again being a critic, can't help myself. XD


----------



## Hope (Nov 11, 2007)

*Footloose*

Yes, I needed a break lol.


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Nov 11, 2007)

*The Number 23*

Jim Carrey is so great! Loved it!


----------



## Cicatriz ESP (Nov 11, 2007)

The Fugitive


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 11, 2007)

Cars..........


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 11, 2007)

The Invisible

pretty good flick


----------



## choco bao bao (Nov 12, 2007)

The Simpsons Movie.


----------



## chrisp (Nov 12, 2007)

Reign over me. 

Fine movie, Adam Sandler plays the role very good.


----------



## Zariina-Chan (Nov 12, 2007)

Ratatouille
Yeah that was a while ago, it's out on DVD already!


----------



## Hope (Nov 12, 2007)

Mr. and Mrs. Smith

Made me laugh.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Nov 12, 2007)

*Cars*

A wonderful movie! It's reminded me of why I like Disney. I love that it was a combination between humor and good messages. There are things more important things than fame. What doesn't kill you only makes you stronger in the end. It's was a great movie, a very good family movie, and it reminded me of another sweet movie, Finding Nemo.


----------



## xingzup19 (Nov 12, 2007)

Batman Begins.


----------



## Liengod (Nov 12, 2007)

*The Man From Earth*

Fucking brilliant movie.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 12, 2007)

*Lions for lambs*

Quite interesting political movie. The acting is correct, but maybe not at the top they have offer before. Im not a fan of political movies and maybe my perception is aa bit lower than it should be but even with that is a worth movie to watch and create an opinion about what is happening nowadays in that world of us.


----------



## Lord Snow (Nov 13, 2007)

*Gone Baby Gone* 

I enjoyed the movie and thought Casey Affleck did a fantastic job. It was great to see Sargeant Taggart from Beverly Hills Cop in this move. Ed Harris was, as usual, super. I think Morgan Freeman was slightly under-utilized. The denouement was compelling. The one weak spot was the girlfriend, who spent the entire movie with only one facial expression.


----------



## Ash (Nov 13, 2007)

Bicentennial Man.

I love this movie. It always makes me cry, though there's plenty of funny moments too. The only thing is, this movie starts off in early 2005. It's already late 2007 now and I have yet to see one Robin Williams robot walking around


----------



## Achaia (Nov 13, 2007)

The last movie I saw was *1408 *and I'd recommend it to anybody.


----------



## xingzup19 (Nov 13, 2007)

Joe Dirt.....


----------



## Sakura_wishing_4_Him (Nov 13, 2007)

*Hmmm...*

Dan in Real Life 


But a little while ago, I watched [YOUTUBE]Naruto manga chapter 343[/YOUTUBE] If that counts...



(Naruto manga chapter 343)


----------



## Cicatriz ESP (Nov 13, 2007)

happy feet


----------



## theshad (Nov 13, 2007)

The Darjeeling Limited.

Another amazing movie from Wes Anderson.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2007)

American Gangster in the theaters.  Death Proof on DVD.


----------



## Misha-San (Nov 13, 2007)

The Swan Princess 

I love this movie <3


----------



## Jeff (Nov 13, 2007)

I watched Empire of the Sun again, probably the most overlooked movie by this generation, great interesting...fresh storyline, directed by Steven Speilberg so it's bound to be good.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm looking forward to seeing No Country For Old Men when it goes Wide Release.  This is the trailer...[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qwtgyik7dZ4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 14, 2007)

ATHF Colon Movie for Theaters for DVD

I lol'd at this film, and was amazed how they could make a 80 min movie from a 15 min episode series


----------



## Regner (Nov 14, 2007)

I last saw 30 days of night at the theater.  Liked it a lot.


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Nov 14, 2007)

*The Village*

Just to mention it again, it was all because of KaiJon's 'influence' 
Adrien Brody rocks hard socks in this film! xD


----------



## xingzup19 (Nov 14, 2007)

She's The Man.


----------



## Cochise (Nov 14, 2007)

Casino Royale


----------



## Ino_Pig (Nov 14, 2007)

xingzup19 said:


> She's The Man.



I laughed so much when I watched that movie. 'Tis good.

I watched Pick Of Destiny with my brother this morning.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 14, 2007)

*The assassination of Jesse James by the coward Robert Ford*

Very good film. Slow paced but definately intense movie. Very good performances specially from Casey Affleck. The violent scenes are quite impressive. And the cinematography, well, if that guy don't win the Oscar for this it should be considered a crime.


----------



## Mojo (Nov 14, 2007)

*Ever After*

Great chick flick.  Why can't life be so simple??????


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 14, 2007)

Moon 44

B-Rated Sci-Fi movie from the early 90's, had some good helicopter action


----------



## infinite (Nov 15, 2007)

Drumline 

and yesterday Balto


----------



## xingzup19 (Nov 15, 2007)

Shrek 2.....


----------



## Misha-San (Nov 15, 2007)

Gimmy Heaven 

Its a japanese mystery movie.


----------



## Ember* (Nov 15, 2007)

Mr and Mrs Smith~ Great movie imo full of action


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 15, 2007)

*El hombre de arena*

Midly interesting spanish drama. Its located on a psychiatric in the Spain of the sixties with all the brutality and the incomprehension of the time. The main character is just the son of a comunist that was killed by a fascist and after taking revenge is put there with all the crazy people. Then he falls in love with a girl there. Not bad.


----------



## Mojo (Nov 15, 2007)

Once Upon A Time In Mexico 

It was on tv today


----------



## Cicatriz ESP (Nov 15, 2007)

something on IMF


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 15, 2007)

The Hunt For Red October on AMC

the best Action Suspense Film from 1990


----------



## shadow__nin (Nov 15, 2007)

Shrek the Third


----------



## Cicatriz ESP (Nov 15, 2007)

talladega nights: ballad of ricky bobby


----------



## Ash (Nov 17, 2007)

Carrie (1976).

I wish I had psychic powers 



Pretty_Vacant said:


> *The Village*
> 
> Just to mention it again, it was all because of KaiJon's 'influence'
> Adrien Brody rocks hard socks in this film! xD



Brody's was probably the best performance in the film.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 17, 2007)

Beowulf

it freakin kicked more ass than 300 did


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 17, 2007)

*Michael Clayton*

Although I think its a good quality movie my lack of interest of the main subject makes me, probably, underrate it a bit. The performances are good, the script is intelligent, the end is very good but I was bored during many dialogues and situations. Still, a lot of people could find it a truly great movie.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 17, 2007)

I only just got around to seeing _The Bourne Ultimatum_, and I'm kicking myself for not seeing it sooner. Great stuff.


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Nov 17, 2007)

*Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End *

Me like ^^


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 17, 2007)

Love Mitarashi Anko said:


> *Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End *
> 
> Me like ^^



I hated that movie.

*National Treasure*

Quite stupid.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 17, 2007)

Saving Silverman staring the pie F'er on CC


----------



## Hyouma (Nov 17, 2007)

Last King of Scotland.

Now the first time i saw this movie (in the theatre) i did think the story of Amin made a nice movie, but now i found it rather boring.

But Forest Whitaker did definitely earn his Oscar. Some great acting.


----------



## Vault (Nov 17, 2007)

american gangster and i loved that movie. instant classic


----------



## iDrum (Nov 17, 2007)

I just got done watching Finding Forrester, and it was really good. 
"You're the man now dog!"


----------



## Sub-Zero (Nov 17, 2007)

American Gangster

RZA


----------



## Ash (Nov 18, 2007)

Totally Awesome.

All I can say to this movie is: WTF? XD


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 18, 2007)

*P2*
Crazeh Shit !


----------



## xingzup19 (Nov 18, 2007)

The Terminal.


----------



## Telling Lies (Nov 18, 2007)

watching dragonheart


----------



## Vault (Nov 18, 2007)

watched 300 again pure epic


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 18, 2007)

got bored so I watched Chronicles of Narnia


----------



## Ash (Nov 18, 2007)

Superman Returns.

My favorite movie EVER.


----------



## Cicatriz ESP (Nov 18, 2007)

300


----------



## Celebrianna (Nov 18, 2007)

Wedding Date


----------



## chibi_akuma (Nov 19, 2007)

Die Hard 3


----------



## aro (Nov 19, 2007)

Ace Ventura: When Nature Calls.

Yeeeaaah.


----------



## Yunus (Nov 19, 2007)

''Billy Madison'' so funny XD

~Yunus


----------



## pancake (Nov 19, 2007)

Freaky Friday. xD


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 19, 2007)

Kung Pow


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 19, 2007)

White Noise 2: The Light.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Nov 19, 2007)

*Perfect stranger*

I was an intersting movie, but, at the same time, it was a bit weird for me. I was really surprised towards the end, and I didn't like it that much, so I can't say I can recommend this one, It was good acting, though.


----------



## Misha-San (Nov 19, 2007)

Kill Bill Vol 1


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 19, 2007)

*La habitación de Fermat*

Very entertaining spanish movie that reminds me of Cube. Four mathematics are trapped in a room that becomes smaller if they don't solve some problems. It has a lot of defects, not very convicing acting but its so damn entertaining that you forgot all that stuff and just enjoy the show.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 19, 2007)

Naruto Movie: The Animal Riot of Crescent Moon Island

It's alright, not lousy but not brilliant film at the same time.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 19, 2007)

The Revenge of The Nerds


----------



## huxter (Nov 19, 2007)

Masters of horror. Incident On and Off a Mountain Road


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 19, 2007)

Revenge of The Nerds Part 2


----------



## Ash (Nov 20, 2007)

*X-Men*
-then-
*X-Men 2: X-Men United*
-then-
*X-Men 3: The Last Stand*

I watched all three today. The first one is my favorite by far.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 20, 2007)

Blade Runner: The Director's Cut


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 20, 2007)

*Feast of love*

Interesting movie about a bunch of people and their completely different love stories. Not all of those are equally interesting but overall its a worth see movie. Sometimes the love spreaded is too much , but i somehow could handle it.


----------



## Ash (Nov 21, 2007)

I watched most of Lost In Space (1998).

It's meh.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 21, 2007)

*Goal 2: Living the Dream*

First one was better, but this was enjoyable nonetheless. Cant wait for Goal 3.


----------



## Ash (Nov 22, 2007)

Beowulf.

It was pretty damn cool.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 22, 2007)

Hitman, F'ing Awesome


----------



## Telling Lies (Nov 22, 2007)

transformers


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 22, 2007)

Transformers (86 movie)


----------



## Telling Lies (Nov 22, 2007)

shaun of the dead


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 22, 2007)

Hot Fuzz         .


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Nov 22, 2007)

Resident evil 3. It sucks.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 22, 2007)

Stop or my mom will shoot

felt bad for the tortue he had to endure from his mother


----------



## Ash (Nov 22, 2007)

Goldeneye.

One of my favorite Bond movies.


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Nov 22, 2007)

Current theater releases:  American Gangster (big Denzel Washington fan and it didn't hurt that Russel Crowe was in the movie too).

On DVD: The Hoax with Richard Gere.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 22, 2007)

DragonHeart52 said:


> Current theater releases:  American Gangster (big Denzel Washington fan and it didn't hurt that Russel Crowe was in the movie too).
> 
> On DVD: The Hoax with Richard Gere.



is that with or with the gerbil


----------



## YamiNoShinobi (Nov 22, 2007)

beowulf.... lame


----------



## Suzie (Nov 22, 2007)

Cars  **


----------



## Celebrianna (Nov 22, 2007)

The Incredibles


----------



## Ash (Nov 22, 2007)

Joe's Apartment.

Hilarious.


----------



## KamiKazi (Nov 23, 2007)

The Mist

not bad.


----------



## murasex (Nov 23, 2007)

Something New

It was good. It was a romantic movie with drama. I cried... on two parts but I can honestly say it is something worth watching. ;o;


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 23, 2007)

*Planet Terror*
Fucking crazy awesome

*DeathProof*
Tarantino, just because you wrote some dialogue, doesn't mean we have to hear it.

*Apocalypse Now*
Do I even need to say anything about this movie? For anyone who doesn't now about this movie, go get some culture.


----------



## December (Nov 23, 2007)

Just finished watching Knocked Up.


----------



## Ash (Nov 23, 2007)

Edward Scissorhands.

It makes me cry every time.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 23, 2007)

National Lampoons Christmas Vacation, funniest thing Chevy Chase ever did


----------



## skunkworks (Nov 23, 2007)

Beowulf. 8/10


----------



## Spiral Man (Nov 23, 2007)

The Departed


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 23, 2007)

Hitman 10/10


----------



## martinipenguin (Nov 24, 2007)

Reign Over Me. It was probably one of the best movies I've seen in awhile.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 24, 2007)

Watching Moontrap
Bruce Cambell is in it, sad he died in the film though


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 24, 2007)

*March of the Penguins*. What a sweet movie. Felt real bad for the lone penguin who arrived late & was marching alone to catch up.  

*Flags of our Fathers*. Didn't realize there was so much drama behind the image of the flag being raised by Marines. Of course I'm referring to the drama that was going on away from the battlefield.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Nov 24, 2007)

If you're talking about in the theaters, it would be Enchanted and than before that I think it was Hot Rod.

Last movie I watched at home would be "I Now Pronounce You Chuck & Larry" on my iPod.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 24, 2007)

*REC*

Awesome spanish horror movie. The whole film was made as a Live TV show with a journalist following a firemen in an average mission. They enter a house with some people infected and then they are trapped inside without scape. The situation goes crazy and more people is being zombie-infected. The concept of the film is just brilliant cause everything is so direct to the watcher is just awesome. 

It has defects cause sometimes the directors and the overall bad acting forces the naturality that this kind of movie needs but still you can't just being astonished for what is happening everytime. 

I heard the americans are already preparing the remake.


----------



## niyesuH (Nov 24, 2007)

American Ganster


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 24, 2007)

Just watched the shawshank redemption on TV.

I've seen it a few times but seriously it's one of the best movies ever made, everytime I watch it it gets better.


----------



## Grape (Nov 24, 2007)

Team America on Comedy Central Uncut last night.

Dirka dirka! Mohammed Jihad!


----------



## chrisp (Nov 24, 2007)

Superbad. Overrated.


----------



## Shade (Nov 24, 2007)

Same as above.


----------



## Ash (Nov 24, 2007)

Hellboy.

Good movie.


----------



## Denji (Nov 25, 2007)

I can't remember what the last thing I saw in theaters was.

The last movie I watched was the Green Mile on my laptop.


----------



## Spazzy (Nov 25, 2007)

Saw 4. 8/10


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 25, 2007)

Spazzy said:


> Saw 4. 8/10


Bah.

*Zodiac*

David Fincher's latest movies, and possibly his best so far. As you may guess, the movie is based on the murders that are believed to be done by a person under the alias "Zodiac." The identity of the Zodiac was never found out, even though the police had some strong evidence against a few people.

The movie stars Jake Gyllenhal as Robert Greysmith(writer of the book, "Zodiac"), Robert Downey Jr. as Paul Avery, and Mark Ruffalo as a cop name Toschi. Even though his acting was quite good, Jake Gyllenhal was definately the weakest of the three...but that's no bing detractor considering the amazing performances by Downey and Ruffalo.

While I haven't really described the movie, I decide to write a review for this forum...but for now.

*10/10*


----------



## Morwain (Nov 25, 2007)

Mr. Magorium's Wonder Emporium....which actually turned out to be good (I saw it with my 9 year old sister who is obsessed with sock monkeys)


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Nov 25, 2007)

*Absolute Power* with Clint Eastwood and Gene Hackman. Old but enough great


----------



## Cicatriz ESP (Nov 25, 2007)

Stomp the Yard (dumb movie)


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Nov 25, 2007)

The Grudge 2 

US version.. scary.. as.. hell.. I liked it!


----------



## Miyata Prime (Nov 25, 2007)

Hitman.


.


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Nov 25, 2007)

*Pulse*

DAMN it was good!! I loved it. If you haven't seen it, SEE IT!!


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 25, 2007)

Love Mitarashi Anko said:


> *Pulse*
> 
> DAMN it was good!! I loved it. If you haven't seen it, SEE IT!!



Original...or American Remake? Cause if it's the remake...I should slap you.

*Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers Extended Edition*


----------



## Ash (Nov 26, 2007)

The Time Machine (2002).

It was cool.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Nov 26, 2007)

Blades of Glory! 

I have seen it once before, but now I wanted the rest of my family to see it, and they seemed to really like it . . . 

It's great comedy that I can truly recommend . . .


----------



## k-k-Kyle (Nov 26, 2007)

I literally watched Superbad 5 times over the weekend.

The thing is every time that i watched it, I noticed more each time and it just made some situations funnier.


----------



## niyesuH (Nov 26, 2007)

watched transformers and prey

prey sucked

transformers.. 3rd time watching now.. just awesome


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 26, 2007)

*Beowulf*

I really enjoyed it. The realism of the CGI faces is sometimes just unbelievable. And the important thing, the plot, is epic and well paced. A very entertaining movie which can lead to a new whole kind of making that type of cinema in the future.


----------



## xingzup19 (Nov 27, 2007)

The Bourne Ultimatum.


----------



## skunkworks (Nov 27, 2007)

*No Country for Old Men*

Go see this movie now! It's insanely good.


----------



## xingzup19 (Nov 27, 2007)

30 Days Of Night.


----------



## BakaKage (Nov 27, 2007)

Sunshine

Pretty good.


----------



## sagar (Nov 27, 2007)

The marine........ movie with John Cena
was nice


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 27, 2007)

*Enchanted*

Wasn't bad. it didn't have as much self-parody as I thought in a beggining but still is a fun and entertaining way to spend a couple of hours. the lil kids probably will enjoy it a bit more if they catch the parody within it.


----------



## Misha-San (Nov 27, 2007)

Shrek the third


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Nov 27, 2007)

*Around the World in 80 Days *

I liked it! I mean.. Jackie Chan!! <3


----------



## niyesuH (Nov 27, 2007)

Eastern Promises

its not really spectacular.. the ending makes u think somewhat.. wtf.. did i just watch it for this.. but overall..  good only if u need to kill some time


----------



## xingzup19 (Nov 28, 2007)

The Game Plan.


----------



## Kawada (Nov 28, 2007)

I watched Enemy of the State last night


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 28, 2007)

american gangster


----------



## xingzup19 (Nov 28, 2007)

We Own The Night.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 28, 2007)

*The kingdom*

Interesting action-politic film. Maybe the message sent is too simple if we compare it to other similar films like Syrianna but its still not bad. The action secuences are greatly resolved and theres some good situations about that world of us.


----------



## Amuro (Nov 28, 2007)

*Ghostbusters* <3



Still owns my soul to this day


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 28, 2007)

*Apocalypse Now: Redux
*

The 49 minutes of added scenes were not needed.


----------



## Ash (Nov 28, 2007)

Gracie.

I loved it.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 28, 2007)

*The Kingdom*
interesting film, worth watching


----------



## Castiel (Nov 28, 2007)

No Country for Old Men: great movie from the Coen brothers.  It was very suspenceful and the performance of the character Anton Chigurh is terrific.

The Last King of Scotland: pretty good.  forrest whitaker was great at times.

Ocean's 13 i quite liked this, having george and the gang take down al pacino.  also i'm glad they removed julia roberts, I mean that storyline with her and clooney was my least favorite in ocean's 11.

Tucker: The Man and His dream: we saw this in class.  ok film, pretty much FFCoppola making a movie on the creation of the car he owns


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 28, 2007)

Futurama Benders Big Score

oh man this was good, and I am so glad it's coming back in 2008


----------



## Ash (Nov 29, 2007)

Georgia Rule.

I loved it too.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Nov 29, 2007)

Harold & Kumar.  I had to watch it again, and it's still damn funny.


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Nov 29, 2007)

*Lord Of War *on request of the user 'BunnySmex' or 'BunnyLove', I can never remember  Meh, it was okay. Not my kind of movie, but okay.
I also watched *Borat* recently :rofl


----------



## Veriantor (Nov 29, 2007)

300. I like that movie very much it's awesome.


----------



## niyesuH (Nov 29, 2007)

*You kill me*

boring

*Resident Evil 3*


----------



## xingzup19 (Nov 29, 2007)

American Gangster.

My man!


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 29, 2007)

The Blues Brothers.


----------



## Cicatriz ESP (Nov 29, 2007)

deja vu :>


----------



## colours (Nov 29, 2007)

Reefer Madness


----------



## xingzup19 (Nov 30, 2007)

Blade.

It's getting boring.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Nov 30, 2007)

Ratatouille on my iPod.  It's like my 10th time watching it but I still enjoy it.


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh _REALLY?_ <.< I never buy from iTunes. Scoff scoff scoff!
That's rather inrtiguing, as the only movies I've been able to DL is Ghandi and It's A Wonderful Life. Not that I'm complaining . . . but what program did you use? I've been looking for a free one for ages that does that, but to no avail


----------



## Stallyns808 (Nov 30, 2007)

The program I use is called HandBrake.


----------



## Mojo (Nov 30, 2007)

Return of the Jedi


----------



## niyesuH (Nov 30, 2007)

The Lookout

it was good.. worth watching..


----------



## xingzup19 (Nov 30, 2007)

Shakespeare In Love.


----------



## laly (Nov 30, 2007)

Just like heaven.


----------



## Ash (Nov 30, 2007)

Miss Congeniality.

I love Sandra Bullock.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 30, 2007)

Cops Vs Thugs.

Excellent old japanese 1970s film about the friendship between a bent cop and a tough Yakuza underboss.

If you're into Mob stories, get it, I watched it many times and never got bored with it.

I recommed Graveyard Of Honour / Cops Vs Thugs / Japan Organised Crime Boss DVDs boxset and it is a excellent value. 

Three great films for £15, you can't really go wrong with it.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 30, 2007)

*Bee movie*

Funny and charming animation movie. The jokes are pretty witty sometimes as expected from Seinfeld, to be honest. Sometimes the plot just goes crazy but since its animation is somehow more forgettable. Nice to enjoy a good afternoon.


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Nov 30, 2007)

moulin rouge!
Luved ewan mcgregor & nicole kidman. The songs were awesome too


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 30, 2007)

Aliens (1986) one of the best films that James Cameron directed


----------



## Ash (Nov 30, 2007)

Willard (2003).

I wanna control cute little rats


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 30, 2007)

*A Beautiful Mind*

(They had it on TNT)

But zOMG! From what I learned this semester in Calc 3, I actually had a vague understanding of some of the symbols he had used in his formulas, it made me feel smart


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 1, 2007)

xingzup19 said:


> Shakespeare In Love.



I saw that earlier today for the umpteenth time.  When I was younger I hated this movie, but now after graduating as an english minor, I really dig this movie, plus the movie's consultant is a prof at my college.


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 1, 2007)

just got done watching Moon 44, good b-rated sci-fi from the Early 90's


----------



## colours (Dec 1, 2007)

Mr. Blandings Builds His Dream House


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 1, 2007)

Just watched Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure.  One of my most favorite movies ever and where I derive my name from.


----------



## Ash (Dec 1, 2007)

Die Another Day.

Not one of my favorite Bond movies, but I enjoy watching it from time to time.


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 1, 2007)

Stallyns808 said:


> Just watched Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure.  One of my most favorite movies ever and where I derive my name from.



So-Crates


----------



## Mojo (Dec 1, 2007)

Once Upon a Time in Mexico


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm watching CB4 right now on cable


----------



## BakaKage (Dec 1, 2007)

Ocean's Thirteen

Didn't like the Ocean's Twelve but I actually liked this one very much.


----------



## shizuru (Dec 1, 2007)

i saw paprika and tekkonkinkreet at an animation festival this week  i love satoshi kons work for the fact it spins me out and i get confused by the music :S but it was great papriak was  as for tekkonkinkreet  amazing


----------



## stardust (Dec 1, 2007)

_Shrooms.
That's six euro and two hours I'll never get back._


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 1, 2007)

*Shrooms.*

One statement to this film

DO.NOT.WATCH.


----------



## colours (Dec 1, 2007)

Shrooms look interesting


----------



## niyesuH (Dec 1, 2007)

*Invisible*

its a bit familiar to sixth sense.. but different.. worth watching


----------



## Jhaeldia (Dec 1, 2007)

Tenacious D in the pick of destiny


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Dec 1, 2007)

Hannibal.

Anthony Hopkins is a God.


----------



## iDrum (Dec 1, 2007)

*Momento* It was definitely one badass movie.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 1, 2007)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles

The original movie, not that computer animated one.  Just bought this movie on DVD today and finished watching it.  Brings back some memories when Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles was all the rage back in the late 80's to early 90's.  I remember when it came out and how excited I was back then about it.  My parents took me and a good friend of mines across the other side of the island just to go see it.  Heh, movie had a long line just to get in too see it.  Going to the movies back then and going to them during these past few years makes you appreciate stadium seating.  Man, I hated those old theater seats back then.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Dec 1, 2007)

This Film Is Not Yet Rated


----------



## Ash (Dec 2, 2007)

Final Destination 3.

I fucking love Final Destination! I need to watch the first one again


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Dec 2, 2007)

Enchanted. <33333!


----------



## Achaia (Dec 2, 2007)

Saw IV.


----------



## KunoichiLouis (Dec 2, 2007)

Disturbia
Now i'm afraid that my neighbour is a murderer >.<


----------



## Mojo (Dec 2, 2007)

EverAfter

Classic I know, but still a good movie


----------



## Genesis (Dec 2, 2007)

Spiderman 3.

It was fun, sort of. But i can't help but think "What were they thinking?" Dark Peter was just weird and crap. Venom wasn't given enough time and it was just a clusterfuck. Not to mention, the changing of who killed Ben Parker. It was alright because of the action really, fell apart everywhere else.


----------



## aliencommander (Dec 2, 2007)

beowulf

now that looked quite real
and was intertaining at least


----------



## Ivyn (Dec 2, 2007)

Death Proof.

Tarantino speaks for himself, oh and I loved the music


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 2, 2007)

Harry Potter And The Chamber Of Secrets


----------



## colours (Dec 2, 2007)

Evil Bong


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 2, 2007)

Stargate one of the best sci-fi flicks that came out in the 90's


----------



## granreycero (Dec 2, 2007)

Either Live Free Die Hard or Transformers. Either way, they both rock.


----------



## colours (Dec 2, 2007)

North by Northwest


----------



## Ash (Dec 3, 2007)

The Truman Show.

This movie used to freak me out. It still does... the thought of millions of people watching the sick shit that I do... I'm on to you


----------



## colours (Dec 3, 2007)

Alice In Wonderland


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 3, 2007)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles II: The Secret of the Ooze

Another old childhood favorite of mines.  Bought this movie on DVD they same time I got the 1st movie.  It was in a 3-pack with all 3 TMNT movies.  I put both the 1st and 2nd movies on my iPod so I would have a chance to watch them any time that I could; i'm not gonna bother with the 3rd movie since it was a fucking failure.  Back when the movie first came out, I remember begging and pleading to my parents to take me to the movie.  It wasn't until the movie was out for about 3 weeks that they took me to see it.  The 2nd movie was just as good as the first one, but with more slapstick humor.  Anyone remember Ernie Reyes. Jr.? Anyone remember that fucking failure, Surf Ninjas?


----------



## Ash (Dec 3, 2007)

The World Is Not Enough.

My favorite Bond movie. It's the first one I ever saw and I instantly fell in love with it.


----------



## Norwegiankitty (Dec 3, 2007)

Mononoke-Hime! It`s a really great movie, and probably the only anime movie that is better in english tha in Japanese 

i really recommend it


----------



## colours (Dec 3, 2007)

Arsenic and Old Lace


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 3, 2007)

The descent, a british horror that is fucking scary.

Some bitches go exploring a cave and it turns out there are some creatures down there and they get killed 1 by 1.


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 3, 2007)

Mr. Brooks, Epic movie .


----------



## colours (Dec 3, 2007)

Turner & Hooch 

Best movie evar


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 3, 2007)

*Vacancy*

Midly entertaining thriller with Luke Wilson and Kate Beckinsale. Sometimes the plot seems way too simple and the climax is a bit anti climatic but its also easy going and smooth so its not a total bad option to spend 80 minutes of your life.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 3, 2007)

*Ace Ventura*
Watched after my uni class but forgot to post

well, simply it is the best comedy film ever


----------



## blueradio (Dec 3, 2007)

We just watched Rashoman in English class today.
And Across the Universe in the theaters.


----------



## Ash (Dec 3, 2007)

AVP.

Awesome movie. Somewhat excited for the sequel.


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 3, 2007)

Stallyns808 said:


> Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles II: The Secret of the Ooze
> 
> Another old childhood favorite of mines.  Bought this movie on DVD they same time I got the 1st movie.  It was in a 3-pack with all 3 TMNT movies.  I put both the 1st and 2nd movies on my iPod so I would have a chance to watch them any time that I could; i'm not gonna bother with the 3rd movie since it was a fucking failure.  Back when the movie first came out, I remember begging and pleading to my parents to take me to the movie.  It wasn't until the movie was out for about 3 weeks that they took me to see it.  The 2nd movie was just as good as the first one, but with more slapstick humor.  Anyone remember Ernie Reyes. Jr.? Anyone remember that fucking failure, Surf Ninjas?



TMNT 2 was the shit, I watched that thing so many times when I was a kid, my videotape got worn out.  I think I still got that tape.

LOL, Surf Ninjas was stupid.  His martial arts show on MTV was even more crappy. poor Ernie, it pains me as a fellow Filipino


----------



## Misha-San (Dec 3, 2007)

Hairspray 

I really like it probably more than the original


----------



## KakU Camui (Dec 3, 2007)

Fantastic Four-Rise of the Silver Surfer.


----------



## Ash (Dec 4, 2007)

The Devil Wears Prada.

I liked it.


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 4, 2007)

Dune Extended 3 hr version


----------



## colours (Dec 4, 2007)

Over The Hedge


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 4, 2007)

ohplzamanda said:


> Over The Hedge



LOL, I just finished watching that as well.


----------



## colours (Dec 4, 2007)

Stallyns808 said:


> LOL, I just finished watching that as well.



It's pretty cute 

Waterloo Bridge


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Dec 4, 2007)

*Air Bud: World Pup*

So.... so... BAD! AVOID!!


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 4, 2007)

*Hitman*

Meh. So-so film (again) based on a videogame. Some shooting secuences are spectacular and that russian chick is just extremely hot but the movie is not a very great thing.


----------



## C-Moon (Dec 4, 2007)

The Dead(1987). Ordered it from Amazon.com for a paper I had to write.


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (Dec 4, 2007)

*Lady Jane*

I had seen it before when I was a kid and didn't remembered the name, it wasn't till I watched this second time that I recognized Helena Boham Carter, I think it was one of her first movies since it was made in 1986


----------



## colours (Dec 4, 2007)

*Ladies They Talk About*(1933)

A lady bank robber becomes the cell block boss after she's sent to prison.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 4, 2007)

*Canciones de amor en Lolita's Club*

Interesting spanish movie about a pair of twins, one of them with a mental retardation, that works in a brothel and its in love with one of the prostitues there. His bro, a tough cop comes to see what's happening in there. The actor who brings the twins is better in the retard than in the cop. 

A lot of nudes too, as usual in the films of that director.


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Dec 4, 2007)

*The Sorcerer's Apprentice *

Meh...low budget movie.. not very good..


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (Dec 4, 2007)

*Romeo and Juliet*

Well I've just finished it because it was in the last minutes when I found it...still trying to find Leo's sex appeal


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 4, 2007)

Independance day, classic.

Love Smith and love alien movies, been out a few years but never gets old.

Basically aliens lay siege to the planet and smith saves the day with his leet piloting skillz.


----------



## colours (Dec 4, 2007)

*Pink Floyd The Wall*

A troubled rock star descends into madness in the midst of his physical and social isolation from everyone.

I suggest everyone watch it over and over again


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 4, 2007)

10 Things I Hate About You

Teenage romantic comedy at it's finest.  One of my favorite movies, and it was the first movie I purchased from iTunes so I could watch it on my iPod.


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (Dec 4, 2007)

*Lilo & Stitch*

Was once again browsing through the channels and I landed on this movie, since there was nothing better to see I watched it. Not that I complain since I kind of like this movie


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 4, 2007)

cashern: the robot hunter


----------



## Ash (Dec 4, 2007)

Gothika.

It was good, but the ending was stupid.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Dec 5, 2007)

The Mist 

Overall I give it a *8.5/10*
It stayed mostly true to the book and extended it a bit and the surprise twist in the ending really shocked me since it wasn't in the book, but then again in my opinion any work adapted from anything Stephen King had anything to do with is gold.


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 5, 2007)

Epic Movie.


----------



## Ash (Dec 5, 2007)

Speed.

One of my most favorite movies ever!


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Dec 5, 2007)

*The Parent Trap*

Seen ir before. It's a good movie ^^


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 5, 2007)

I just saw "Sex and Lucia" wow what an incredible movie.  Too bad I was dozing off here and there because of the late night.  It is a Spanish movie starring Paz Vega (girl from Spanglish)

It was like art porn (tastefully done).


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (Dec 5, 2007)

*The Incredibles*

 probably kiddies movie but I like it


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 5, 2007)

Coyote Ugly

Piper Perabo is


----------



## Birkin (Dec 5, 2007)

Saw 3.

Honorary mention: Final Destination 1-3. Awesome stuff


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 5, 2007)

*The golden compass*

Wasn't bad at all. Maybe its worse than Narnia but it keeps a decent interest and theres some amazing visual effects, specially for the polar bears. Im not going to say Im waiting desesperatedly for the sequels but its a worthy entertainment.


----------



## Misha-San (Dec 5, 2007)

Inuyasha The Movie 2


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Dec 5, 2007)

*Reycle*

Chinese horror movie. It was great! The story is so good!! Absolutely excellent!


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 5, 2007)

Stallyns808 said:


> Coyote Ugly
> 
> Piper Perabo is



Man what happened to her?


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 5, 2007)

brokenpoem said:


> Man what happened to her?



I think she's been in mostly low-profile movies.

Last time i've seen her in a movie was last year when I went to see 'The Prestige' where she played Hugh Jackman's wife.  That movie was badass.


----------



## Ash (Dec 5, 2007)

Charlie's Angels.

F'ing hilarious.


----------



## Sakura (Dec 5, 2007)

Win a Date with Tad Hamilton.


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 6, 2007)

Remember The Titans.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 6, 2007)

*South Park: Bigger, Longer & Uncut*

One of the funniest movies ever!  I remember watching this movie the day it came out.  People started walking out of the theater as soon as Terrance & Phillip showed up singing Uncle Fucka.  That scene was hilarious, but watching people walk out of the theater complaining about the movie just because of this made me laugh even harder.  Matt & Trey need to make a new South Park movie already! 



xingzup19 said:


> Remember The Titans.



I remember watching this movie in the theaters.  It brought a tear to my eye.  Such a great movie.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Dec 6, 2007)

Epic Movie.

That movie was an epic failure.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 6, 2007)

Ix-Nay said:


> Epic Movie.
> 
> That movie was an epic failure.



 the first time I saw Epic Movie was while I was channel surfing and it was playing on HBO.  The scene I tuned into was where the beaver and that half-goat half-human fucker were making out.  I saw that shit and immediately changed the fucking channel.  I can't believe that utter shit.


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Dec 6, 2007)

*28 Weeks Later*

Damn, it was good! Almost as great as the first one. I really liked it! 8/10


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Dec 6, 2007)

*A Scanner Darkly*


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 6, 2007)

a christmas story


----------



## Honzou (Dec 6, 2007)

Azumi and Superbad


----------



## colours (Dec 6, 2007)

*Last Days*

It was an interesting movie.
It is based off the last days of Kurt Cobain.


----------



## Telling Lies (Dec 6, 2007)

the first harry potter movie


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children*

Better than Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within, that movie was boring as hell and was nothing like any of the Final Fantasy games.  The best part of Advent Children is the final battle scenes, starting with the goodguys vs. Bahamut.  It was Bahamut right?


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 7, 2007)

One More Chance.


----------



## Misha-San (Dec 7, 2007)

Fast and the Furious Tokyo Drift


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 7, 2007)

PotC 3.


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Dec 7, 2007)

_A Hard Day's Night._

Heh


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 7, 2007)

8man After


----------



## Bochi (Dec 7, 2007)

The Bourne Ultimatum


----------



## Celebrianna (Dec 7, 2007)

Sweet Home Alabama


----------



## Mojo (Dec 7, 2007)

Spiderman 3

I finally finished watching it


----------



## Ash (Dec 7, 2007)

Return of the Jedi.

Oh, when Star Wars was good...


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 7, 2007)

kaiJon said:


> Return of the Jedi.
> 
> Oh, when Star Wars was good...



I agree, the second trilogy stinks, but I still watch it.


----------



## colours (Dec 8, 2007)

*From Here to Eternity*

Really good cast


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 8, 2007)

*Clerks II*

My favorite scene is when Randal makes fun of Lord of the Rings.

"Those fucking hobbit movies were boring as hell.  All it was was a bunch of people walking.  Three movies of people walking to a fuckin' volcano.

Here's the first movie.

:can

And here's the second movie.

:can :can

You ready for the third movie?

:can :can :can

 I love Kevin Smith's movies.  They are some of the funniest ever.


----------



## saninlevelalaoui (Dec 8, 2007)

The Chronciles Of Narina The lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe


----------



## Ash (Dec 8, 2007)

Pokemon 4 Ever.

It was awesome 



brokenpoem said:


> I agree, the second trilogy stinks, but I still watch it.



I liked Episode I, but Episode II and III just sucked. Yeah, I watch them too. I love Star Wars too much not to XD


----------



## Denji (Dec 8, 2007)

Saw 2      .


----------



## isanon (Dec 8, 2007)

beowulf

hitman


----------



## Sparrow (Dec 8, 2007)

Lol I also recently rewatched Star Wars: Episoode I, II, and III. I did this mostly to see which of the newer trilogy was the worst. In the end, I found that it's really close between Episode I and II. Episode III is actually a pretty good movie though, even though none can compare to the Original trilogy.


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 8, 2007)

*The Quiet*. It was interesting.


----------



## niyesuH (Dec 8, 2007)

*Golden Compass*

it sux


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 8, 2007)

Devilman Live Action Movie


----------



## isanon (Dec 8, 2007)

crashzx said:


> Lol I also recently rewatched Star Wars: Episoode I, II, and III. I did this mostly to see which of the newer trilogy was the worst. In the end, I found that it's really close between Episode I and II. Episode III is actually a pretty good movie though, even though none can compare to the Original trilogy.


III is the worst of the lot damn you non of the new movies are good but #3 is the worst by far


----------



## Kamina (Dec 8, 2007)

American Pie: Beta House, shit but it's American pie.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Dec 8, 2007)

Technically *300*.
Last one I fully watched and payed attention to was *Hairspray*. :3


----------



## Mojo (Dec 8, 2007)

Sixteen Candles


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 8, 2007)

kamen rider faiz(555) - paradise lost


----------



## Slips (Dec 8, 2007)

Golden Compass about an hour ago

Nothing special basically your typical set up movie for the other two


----------



## Ash (Dec 8, 2007)

Serenity Collector's Edition with Director/ Cast commentary.

I love it, just like the TV series. It's hilarious, full of awesome special effects, great characters, and if you've seen all of the show, it can also get very sad. I'd like to have seen more of the Serenity and her crew, but I doubt it will happen. So (for now), this is a fitting end to the story.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 9, 2007)

*Harold & Kumar Go To White Castle*

I just had to watch it again.  I even got a new Kumar avy because of it.  And now that I can watch it on my iPod, I can watch the movie wherever I go.


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 9, 2007)

_I just saw Evan almighty & Superbad.

Superbad is so fucking awesome.

Anyway Evan almighty is the sequel to Bruce almighty...except jim carey isnt involved luckily steve carrel is the main lead who appeared in the previous installment and he's just as funny._


----------



## colours (Dec 9, 2007)

*Ace In the Hole*

Good movie featuring Kirk Douglas()
A small-town reporter milks a local disaster to get back into the big time.


----------



## Telling Lies (Dec 9, 2007)

superman . . . .


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 9, 2007)

catch and release


----------



## Ash (Dec 9, 2007)

Enchanted.

It was alright. I didn't laugh as much as I thought I would though, but I did like the music! And the ending... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I found the dragon fight to be very disappointing and anticlimactic. I would have expected something a bit better, especially with some of the good action sequences Disney has come up with in the past.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 9, 2007)

*Team America: World Police*

I found it funny at times, but overall it was not as entertaining as I thought it'd be.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 10, 2007)

The most recent movie I've watched...? Rocky IV..pretty damn good movie, then again all of them are good IMO.


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 10, 2007)

*Marrying the Mafia 2*. A Korean romantic-comedy. It was pretty fuckin' hilarious. 

*Casshern*. Visually it was amazing. While watching it, the story was a bit iffy. But after doing some searching on the web. It makes some sense.


----------



## xzero1786 (Dec 10, 2007)

*The Mist
Cinderella Man
*
Both very good movies.


----------



## Ash (Dec 10, 2007)

Wolf Creek.

This movie is fucking scary. 30,000 people are reported missing in Australia every year. I wanted to go to Australia until I saw this.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 10, 2007)

*Super Troopers*
, its a retarded comedy, worth giving it a try


----------



## Parallax (Dec 10, 2007)

Dr. Strangelove of How I Stopped Worrying and Love the Bomb for like the umpteenth time.  Hilarious and genius film.


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Dec 10, 2007)

Anyone seen *Lord Of War*?
I was lent it and I watched it and I don't really know what to make of it because it wasn't that interesting for me!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2007)

Hitman.  Wow, it was really subpar.  People should quit making movies based off video games.  The result is never pretty.


----------



## infinite (Dec 10, 2007)

Demolition man, not my first time I saw it.


----------



## Celebrianna (Dec 10, 2007)

Yesterday, Mr. Mom.


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Dec 10, 2007)

Wolf Creek?
I don't know how someone could watch this movie.
or how they could make this movie.
Me and my friends turned it off within 20 minutes.
How can they make this movie with the people's family and all.
Anyways last movie I watched was....
The Hills : Lauren Looks Back.
I've never watched a whole episode of the hills.
This was like two hours.
I was super bored and it was super late and I was tired so I didn't even change it.
100/10.
j/k


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 10, 2007)

Rukia said:


> Hitman.  Wow, it was really subpar.  People should quit making movies based off video games.  The result is never pretty.



*Hitman* - the film already sucked when the poster was brought out, showing A47 eyes on it.

Film was mediocre, but if you like shooters, then watch it


----------



## narutorulez (Dec 10, 2007)

Twitch Of The Death Nerve ( a.k.a Bay Of Blood) by Mario Bava, I can really see now where they got the idea for Friday the 13th!


----------



## Ryuk (Dec 10, 2007)

Fred Claus 

it sucked IMO


----------



## Birkin (Dec 10, 2007)

House on Haunted Hill.

God, the nostalgia. Awesome.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Gone In 60 Seconds*

Movie has some of the best car chase scenes.


----------



## Ino_Pig (Dec 10, 2007)

*PoTC: At worlds End*

I watched it for the 6th time this week. I love the trilogy so much. Obsessive.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2007)

Ino_Pig said:


> *PoTC: At worlds End*
> 
> I watched it for the 6th time this week. I love the trilogy so much. Obsessive.


I liked the first two...the third one didn't interest me as much.  I also was fond of the Jack/Elizabeth concept...Will/Elizabeth is crap...so the 3d movie disappointing me with that.

Okay, I have watched another movie.  *Mr. And Mrs. Smith*.  I have seen this one several times before.  But I really like the love-hate relationship between Pitt and Jolie.  And most importantly...I thought this movie was funny.


----------



## Ino_Pig (Dec 10, 2007)

Rukia said:


> I liked the first two...the third one didn't interest me as much.  I also was fond of the Jack/Elizabeth concept...Will/Elizabeth is crap...so the 3d movie disappointing me with that.



Ah, when I first watched the 3rd film I really didn't like it as much as the other two. However, I love watching the battle scene in the film.  I found Will/Elizabeth to be a bit 'lifeless' it felt as if they had to make them end up together because it's a disney film. The only problem I have with the Sparrabeth  concept is that after the 1st film I dislike Elizabeth as a character. I don't know if it's got anything to do with Keira playing her though. @___@


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2007)

@ sparrabeth nickname.  I like Keira...surprisingly.  Maybe it's just because I have liked a lot of movies she has been in.  I think she's a decent actress though, I just got a call from home this weekend.  My parents raved about how good *Atonement* is.  Orlando Bloom on the other hand is awful.  He uses the same voice for every movie.  Lord of the Rings, Troy, Pirates of the Caribbean, etc.  Anyways, the scene you are talking about was cool.  I need to watch this again myself so that I can evaluate it properly.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 10, 2007)

*Donkey Xote*

Awful and extremely boring spanish animation film about Don Quixote, more specifically Sancho's donkey. A new vision for the most known spanish book that should be incinerated cause the insult to literature.


----------



## Ash (Dec 10, 2007)

Twilight Deity Link said:


> Wolf Creek?
> I don't know how someone could watch this movie.
> or how they could make this movie.
> Me and my friends turned it off within 20 minutes.
> How can they make this movie with the people's family and all.



You stopped watching it after 20 minutes which means you didn't get to the good parts of the movie, so I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2007)

lol, i'm really started to get carried away with this thread.  (I watch a lot of movies.)

I'm watching *Saved!* right now.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Star Trek VIII: First Contact*

Best Star Trek movie featuring the TNG cast, besides Generations.  As well as the last good Star Trek movie.


----------



## Cicatriz ESP (Dec 10, 2007)

kill bill vol 1


----------



## Denji (Dec 10, 2007)

Little Shop of Horrors


----------



## Cytrin (Dec 11, 2007)

Liar                Liar
good movie


----------



## colours (Dec 11, 2007)

Cat On A Hot Tin Roof


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 11, 2007)

nothing was on so I popped in Space Balls


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 11, 2007)

*50 First Dates*

I like Rob Schneider best in the movie.  I lol'd hard at his antics as a local in Hawaii.


----------



## Mori (Dec 11, 2007)

Halloween Town


----------



## niyesuH (Dec 11, 2007)

*The Flock*

its normal.. the target did suprise me..


----------



## Sakura (Dec 11, 2007)

*Patch Adams*


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 11, 2007)

colours said:


> Cat On A Hot Tin Roof



I saw the play live and John Goodman was the Dad.  It was awesome


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 11, 2007)

mercury man


----------



## colours (Dec 11, 2007)

Sweet Bird Of Youth<3



brokenpoem said:


> I saw the play live and John Goodman was the Dad.  It was awesome



 lucky
You should watch the movie, Elizabeth Taylor is amazing and so is Paul Newman.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 11, 2007)

*Mr. Brooks*

Surprisingly is a very entertaining thriller that keeps your attention everytime. Its not a very famous one but its quite better than the average crap we had to suffer. Acting is not a great point except for William Hurt, who is an amazing actor that eats alive the mediocre Kevin Costner.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 11, 2007)

Awake 

I recommend this movie to everyone, It's good stuff.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 11, 2007)

*Talladega Nights - The Balad of Ricky Bobby*


Will is so fucking retarded. I love every film of his..

if you are into extremely nonsense comedy, watch this... hes fucking genius


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 11, 2007)

Rob Schneider in Deuce Bigalow
I laughed so hard when I saw this on the big screen


----------



## Ecclaed (Dec 11, 2007)

The Russia House. I admit, the main reason I watched this onDemand movie was because of Sir Sean Connery. 


Edit: And Sean Connery posted right before me! I like those odds.


----------



## Denji (Dec 11, 2007)

Air Force One


----------



## Castiel (Dec 12, 2007)

*Serenity* honestly it was just a long rushed Firefly episode, which is all i really expected it to be and was thus happy about it.  The fact that my favorite character was killed off pissed me off to no end though


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 12, 2007)

*Brotherhood of the Wolf*

Interesting French () film, a reallistic fantasy, set in pre-victorian France. Worth watching if you like this type of stuff


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 12, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> *Brotherhood of the Wolf*
> 
> Interesting French () film, a reallistic fantasy, set in pre-victorian France. Worth watching if you like this type of stuff



Worth it for Monica Belluci alone.

I just saw Dawn of the Dead.  Not much of a horror/gore film person, but it was cool.


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 12, 2007)

a christmas story


----------



## KunoichiLouis (Dec 12, 2007)

King arthur


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Dec 12, 2007)

kaiJon said:


> You stopped watching it after 20 minutes which means you didn't get to the good parts of the movie, so I don't know what you're talking about.



I got to 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 the part where the guy was about to rape the chick or whatever he was gonna do to her(when the lady wakes up after the camp fire) and turned it off.
I'm pretty sure it was more than 20 minutes in.



And if that's all the movie is, just gore and disgusting crap then I don't care about seeing the rest.

Anyways.............
I saw "Lock, Stock And Two Smoking Barrels".
It's great movie.
10/10


----------



## Haruko (Dec 12, 2007)

Superbad, pretty awesome.


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 12, 2007)

super rad. i love that movie


----------



## Mellie (Dec 12, 2007)

futurama: bender's big score


----------



## Denji (Dec 12, 2007)

The Shining


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Shrek*

I still love this movie after all this time.  It still makes me laugh and I still enjoy the story.


----------



## colours (Dec 13, 2007)

*Amélie*<3

It's a very lovely movie and I suggest that everyone watch it at least two times.


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 13, 2007)

colours said:


> *Am?lie*<3
> 
> It's a very lovely movie and I suggest that everyone watch it at least two times.



I got it on DVD, love this flick.


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 13, 2007)

"Dragon: The Bruce Lee Story"


----------



## Ash (Dec 13, 2007)

Twilight Deity Link said:


> I got to
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Actually it really isn't. There are one or two parts that can be considered gorey and they last less than a second. Everything blood and gore related is very tastefully done. The worst are the small gore parts I already said and a few bodies, and those aren't bad either.


----------



## ~L~ (Dec 13, 2007)

I just watched Stardust.  I have to say i liked it quite a fair bit. <3


----------



## ~HellRazer~ (Dec 13, 2007)

Can't remember it might of been saw 3.

Freaky movie kinda it's just really gory.


----------



## Tai (Dec 13, 2007)

Hairspray


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 13, 2007)

How The Grinch Stole Christmas (Jim Carrey version)


----------



## Tefax (Dec 13, 2007)

Elizabethtown :amazed


----------



## murasex (Dec 13, 2007)

*The Bourne Supremacy 
*




Matt Damon = Love


----------



## BakaKage (Dec 13, 2007)

Akira Kurosawa's Ran
Very Good.


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 13, 2007)

BakaKage said:


> Akira Kurosawa's Ran
> Very Good.



Is that a Samurai flick?  If so how does it compare to Yojimbo or Seven Samurai?

Oh and I just saw The Da Vinci Code


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 14, 2007)

*Amarican Gangster*

watch.now.

I saw it on my PC, but I had to go cinemas to watch it.


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 14, 2007)

friday after next for the 100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000x


----------



## Denji (Dec 14, 2007)

Blood Diamond


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 14, 2007)

*Shrek 2*

My favorite part is when the giant gingerbread man starts attacking a Starbucks, the people inside of the Starbucks run away screaming to the Starbucks right across the street.  I *LOL'd* hard the first time I ever saw that scene.


----------



## Ash (Dec 14, 2007)

Head of State.

It's so ridiculously funny. XD And that song _Hot In Herre _is pretty damn good.


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 14, 2007)

american gangster


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 14, 2007)

*Step Up*

Good drama movie.  Loved the dancing scenes.


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 14, 2007)

*I Am Legend*

I really enjoyed the movie, though it was hard to watch.
I think others that have seen it would understand what I mean by that.


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 14, 2007)

jack frost


----------



## Sasori-puppet#66 (Dec 14, 2007)

To Kill A Mockingbird, fucking classic.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 14, 2007)

*Ed Wood*.

Tim Burton's best film.


----------



## Ash (Dec 15, 2007)

Pokemon Heroes: Latios and Latias.

My favorite Pokemon movie. Ash at his hottest.


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 15, 2007)

I Am Legend 

it was awesome


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 15, 2007)

Rush Hour 3.


----------



## chrisp (Dec 15, 2007)

30 Days of Night. Freaky movie and nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## kimidoll (Dec 15, 2007)

Monty Python and the Holy Grail

Second time, haha. 8D


----------



## Cair (Dec 15, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> Monty Python and the Holy Grail
> 
> Second time, haha. 8D



Ditto that. 8D


----------



## Fan o Flight (Dec 15, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> *I Am Legend*
> 
> I really enjoyed the movie, though it was hard to watch.
> I think others that have seen it would understand what I mean by that.



Man I am such a scaredycat with movies like this but it was great. I was sad about the dog. I didnt like the ending though.


----------



## Sasukes Chopsticks (Dec 15, 2007)

Sasori-puppet#66 said:


> To Kill A Mockingbird, fucking classic.



awesome movie

"I wanted you to see what real courage is, instead of getting the idea that courage is a man with a gun in his hand.It's when you know you're licked before you begin but you begin anyway and you see it through no matter what. You rarely win, but sometimes you do." 


-Atticus Finch, To Kill A Mockingbird (its from the book but awesome all the same)

Last movie I saw was The Bourne Supremacy... good fucking movie


----------



## Ash (Dec 15, 2007)

Legally Blonde.

It was on Comedy Central but I hated them cutting everything out so I put the DVD on. X( I love this movie!

Now I'm watching Mission: Impossible: III


----------



## Cicatriz ESP (Dec 15, 2007)

just like heaven

i don't really care for the movie. D:


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 15, 2007)

I Am Legend (for the 2nd time)


----------



## murasex (Dec 15, 2007)

*I Am Legend*


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 15, 2007)

hello world said:


> *I Am Legend*



Just saw that in the theater just now.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2007)

I popped in *Hot Fuzz* last night.  I've seen it before, but it was as funny as ever.  If you haven't seen it...I really recommend this one.  It will keep you entertained and constantly laughing. XD


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 16, 2007)

_Just saw Rush Hour 3, great movie and Christ Tucker and Jackie Chan as a partnership provide many cheap lulz._


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Dec 16, 2007)

*Perfume*

The book was splendidly amusing but the adaptation did _not_ do the movie justice. I couldn't bear finishing it as to witness more faults done against this book. The narrator's voice was too squeaky for my liking, they should've chosen one who had a deeper voice. The main actor was all and well I think.

Overall, the movie was butchered. Some scenes from the book was cut and I felt disappointed. I guess this is my first experience of being the dissatisfied fan of an adaptation -shrugs-


----------



## Telling Lies (Dec 16, 2007)

saw hitman last night again


----------



## Kiyoshi-X (Dec 16, 2007)

Yestarday I saw the 4th Die Hard, over the last month my family always watches a movie and so far we've seen the last 4 of them (Although i missed Naruto and One Piece ) But it was so worth it! Does anyone know if they're making a 5th? The last one just came out so i know it won't be fore a while but still...


----------



## Kiyoshi-X (Dec 16, 2007)

We also had PIZZA!! Every time, so we have pizza every week! LOL The funny thing is, we watch the movies in the bonus room, which is also my exercise room X3


----------



## skunkworks (Dec 16, 2007)

I Am Legend 

8/10


----------



## Ash (Dec 16, 2007)

I, Robot
-then-
Death Becomes Her

and now I'm watching Stargate.


----------



## murasex (Dec 16, 2007)

_V for Vendetta _

=/


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Jet Li's Fearless*

The fighting scenes in this movie are epic.


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 16, 2007)

i am legend

it was a great movie


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 16, 2007)

Lord of the Rings - they've been showing the trilogy on tv


----------



## troublesum-chan (Dec 16, 2007)

Beowulf

Fuck yeah. Neil gaiman ftw <3

he's a lovely writer.


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Dec 17, 2007)

I Am Legend - I thought it was a amazing movie. I was it with my brothers, my mom and a friend.
I'm pretty sure my mom didn't even know what was going on so she didn't really like it.
I give it a 9/10.
Snatch - I bought it at the store the other day and it's another awesome Guy Ritchie movie.
Brad Pitt's accent in "Snatch" is hilarious. 
I give it a 10/10.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 17, 2007)

The Incredibles

Psycho Jack Jack Rocks


----------



## Kiyoshi-X (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeah I've been wondering, which one of the two should i see,

I am Legend
     Or
The Golden Compass

I've been hearing a  lot of things about both and i was wondering which one i should se?


----------



## HappyCat (Dec 17, 2007)

Both of them are excellent movies, I'm gonna watch both of them when they come out, but the last movie I watched was Beowulf.  Interesting movie though, I loved the script, it was very well thought out.


----------



## Kiyoshi-X (Dec 17, 2007)

HappyCat said:


> Both of them are excellent movies, I'm gonna watch both of them when they come out, but the last movie I watched was Beowulf.  Interesting movie though, I loved the script, it was very well thought out.



Hard it wasn't like the novel very much (I didn't even know there was one :sweat


----------



## Freiza (Dec 17, 2007)

The Ten

Accepted


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mr. Magorium's Wonder Emporium*

Entertaining movie for not so kids. i think the very little ones will be bored with that story and the elder will find it a bit too much for the kids.

Its the main problem, the film never finds itself a place for an audience. If you see it with an open mind, as i did, and you don't care to see again the same message of believe in magic it can be a decent entertainer.


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 17, 2007)

superbad

hated the ending


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 18, 2007)

*National Treasure*

Preparing myself for the sequel.


----------



## Perverse (Dec 18, 2007)

Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets. xD


----------



## Ino_Pig (Dec 18, 2007)

*Sleepy Hollow*

Not watched this film in ages and I love it. Dark humour. 

Johnny Depp + Tim Burton= <3 x8r7t9t7 What else could you ask for?


----------



## Amethyst Grave (Dec 18, 2007)

...


Enchanted


----------



## inflame (Dec 18, 2007)

I've seen *Prestige*. It's interesting, but misses a spark or  2. One thing kept me intrigued after the movie finished. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



It' s not magic, it's real.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 18, 2007)

*Fred Claus*

Worthless piece of shit. Unfunny in every minute, the same fucking message already seen a trillion times and a bunch of excellent actors trapped in shameful characters. If you apreciatte a bit Christmas time run from that movie.


----------



## Cicatriz ESP (Dec 18, 2007)

dreamgirls

it was kinda interesting i guess.


----------



## Ash (Dec 19, 2007)

Armed and Dangerous.

It was on Comedy Central. I liked it.


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Dec 19, 2007)

Ino_Pig said:


> *Sleepy Hollow*
> 
> Not watched this film in ages and I love it. Dark humour.
> 
> Johnny Depp + Tim Burton= <3 x8r7t9t7 What else could you ask for?



Ahh JD = Lov?.

I saw American Pie 2, yesterday on tv.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 19, 2007)

*The Wedding Singer*

Great romantic/comedy starring Adam Sandler & Drew Barrymore set during the 80's.


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 19, 2007)

The Devil Wears Prada.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 19, 2007)

*Blade Runner: Director's Cut*

My copy of the Final cut on blu-ray is taunting me


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 19, 2007)

*I am legend*

I liked it. the first part is better than the end. The presentation of that apocalyptic world is awesome and there are some great secuences. The end is not as good but the film already catched your attention.

I didn't like the design of the zombies and that they all were made in CGI. I way prefer ol' good make up. I know its easy due to the movilty they have in some secuences but you can put the CGI there and leave to real actors the rest.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 19, 2007)

*We own the Streets*

I thought it was a thrilling film, typical mafia/police war, but with a twist. I recomend it to anyone.


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 19, 2007)

simpsons movie


----------



## colours (Dec 19, 2007)

Castaway 

Tom Hanks is my boyfriend.


----------



## Sakura (Dec 19, 2007)

*Becoming Jane*


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 20, 2007)

*I am Legend*

a good movie


----------



## Lord Snow (Dec 20, 2007)

*High Crimes*

Flick I like to watch every once in awhile. Solid performances by Judd, Freeman, and Caviezel.


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 20, 2007)

My First Sex Teacher, oh snap that's porn

meant to say the last movie I watched was Dune


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Dec 20, 2007)

*Nightwatch - Nochnoi Dozor*

I liked it! Can't wait to see the sequel!


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 20, 2007)

*1408*

Im dissapointed with that movie. In any moment I was intrigued or interested for what was happening. Visually is a good film but the plot and thrills are way soft. A very meh film.


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 20, 2007)

jack frost


----------



## Denji (Dec 21, 2007)

Godzilla (the American version)

...


----------



## Soulja_Shikamaru (Dec 21, 2007)

Hmph, that brings back memories. 
I believe it was Resident Evil 3. Yeah I know, long time ago.
I'm going to watch I'm A Legend.


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 21, 2007)

Mona Lisa Smile.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 21, 2007)

PoTC: At World's End


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Dec 21, 2007)

Bee Movie

I love Jerry Seinfeld, so I had to see it.


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 21, 2007)

back to the future


----------



## Dave (Dec 21, 2007)

*AMERICAN PSYCHO

*fucking love this movie


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 22, 2007)

*Sweeney Todd*

Amazing, dark, gruesome. Best. Musical. Ever.

*Snatch*

Great action, comedy, awesome. Its one of those stories where there are multiple plots, they all intersect and it becomes epic. Must watch with subtitles though. You won't understand what the hell they are saying


----------



## plate (Dec 22, 2007)

Hot Rod, it was funnier than Superbad.


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 22, 2007)

the fog

something other than smallville for tom welling


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2007)

Halloween.  Rob Zombie's remake.  Decent flick.  One thing in particular that I found pleasing is the fact that every attractive girl in the movie was nude/topless at some point and time.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 22, 2007)

*National Treasure. Book of Secrets*

Entertaining adventure film, a bit superior than the original. It takes itself less serious and gives the public more humour which I think its a positive thing for that kind of movies. The first one was too much serious and had a sense of importance. that one doesn't and it makes it more enjoyable.


----------



## VinC (Dec 22, 2007)

I am Legend.

Really nice stuff.


----------



## aj4short (Dec 22, 2007)

Mine was "Spies like us"
it was an old comedy film.Really funny.


----------



## Quantum (Dec 22, 2007)

The Kingdom 7/10

It was entertaining


----------



## Cel3stial (Dec 22, 2007)

Silent Hill...

Alittle disturbing and a bit confusing but overall good movie.It's about a girl who is captured in a lliving nightmare and her mother must save her...


----------



## Deidara C4 (Dec 22, 2007)

Final Destination 2 on USA Channel


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 22, 2007)

suicide circle


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (Dec 22, 2007)

*Quin Hong*

Well it's a pretty decent Chinese movie, at some points is rather confusing and if you're not paying close attention you can lose the plot line, but despite that is a good movie.


----------



## Nero (Dec 22, 2007)

I am Legend, they where really saving the best for last in 2007 cinemas!


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 22, 2007)

*Blade Runner: The Director's Cut*

still haven't watched the final cut.


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 22, 2007)

Little Miss Sunshine

The Sixth Sense


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 22, 2007)

*The Animal*

god damn this movie was funny, I laughed when he was humping the mail box


----------



## Denji (Dec 23, 2007)

The Break-Up

Meh...


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2007)

Hitman, lame.


----------



## KakU Camui (Dec 23, 2007)

Star Wars-Episode VI


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 23, 2007)

*The Punisher*

Good comic book movie.  The only problem with it, is it's boring.  For some reason I find the movie to be boring.


----------



## Cair (Dec 23, 2007)

Enchanted. 


I thought I was going to McDonalds. And instead I had to suffer through that.


----------



## The Joker (Dec 23, 2007)

At World's End. Last night. @_@ I need to stop watching it..


----------



## Futureman (Dec 23, 2007)

The last movie I saw was I am Legend. I saw it yesterday, it was a pretty good movie and scary at some parts, I loved it!


----------



## Finvarra (Dec 23, 2007)

The last anime movie was *xxxholic the movie*.

The last film i watched in the cinema was *Bee Movie*. Its actualty pritty good, even if the only reason I watched it was because it was the only option I had that evenining.


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Dec 23, 2007)

*Dodgeball*

So wonderful =D


----------



## GunningForGlory (Dec 23, 2007)

Catwomen.............................im now gonna gouge out my eyes with a drill...........


----------



## Dave (Dec 23, 2007)

28 weeks later

scared me at times
i felt the ending could have been more

but i guess thas what 28 months later is for


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (Dec 23, 2007)

The Grinch

Well I don't think I need to elaborate on this; I actually like this movie but yesterday I had more than enough with my ration with this movie, every channel I put was showing this movie.


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 23, 2007)

train-man.....


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Dec 23, 2007)

*Tomie*

A Japanese horror movie.. or at least it said horror movie on the back.. I wouldn't call that piece of crap a horror movie.. it was so bad that i can't really describe how bad it were.


----------



## murasex (Dec 23, 2007)

*Cruel Intentions*

Fuck, ya, Sebastien.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2007)

Just got done watching a rental.  *Eastern Promises*.  It was as tremendous as I had heard.  The director and Viggo teamed up once before to bring us *A History of Violence*...I think this film is even better than that one was.

Naomi Watts was equally superb with her role.  It's really dark and violent and the subject matter is unpleasant...but I recommend it anyway.


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2007)

i am legend


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 23, 2007)

Pirates of the Carribean: At World's End


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 23, 2007)

*Transformers(2007)*

Testing out my sound system, when Ironhide uses his cannons to do a somesault...fucking awesome bass.


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 23, 2007)

a christmas story


----------



## Denji (Dec 24, 2007)

JFK            .


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 24, 2007)

*El Laberinto del Fauno*(Pan's Labyrinth)

I used a THX optimizer on my tv(because I'm too poor to afford ISF calibration), this movie looked amazing on it(can't wait for the blu-ray). Felt like I was looking through a window at some points. I don't think I have to explain the movie since this subforum gets a topic about it every other month.


----------



## Denji (Dec 24, 2007)

Panic Room


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 24, 2007)

Dave said:


> 28 weeks later
> 
> scared me at times
> i felt the ending could have been more
> ...



actually the first one was 28 days later

just finished up on Ice Pirates, funny movie from the 80's


----------



## Kamina (Dec 24, 2007)

*I AM LEGEND*

Thought it was going to be better but it was ok.


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 24, 2007)

A Christmas Story #1


----------



## ~Light~ (Dec 24, 2007)

idk if it is but:
Grandma got run over by a reindeer on cartoonnetwork wtf was i thinking


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 24, 2007)

Vizard said:


> *I AM LEGEND*
> 
> Thought it was going to be better but it was ok.


Yeah, I gave it a 4.5 outta 5. Lol @ Fred


I just checked out *The Great Debaters*, It's a really good movie and it's gonna make for a great holiday gift.


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 24, 2007)

A Christmas Story #2


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Dec 24, 2007)

Reign Me Over. Pretty cool.


----------



## Cooli (Dec 24, 2007)

I AM Legend


Next will be the second AVP movie


----------



## LordVizard (Dec 24, 2007)

Transformers,
for the damnn 6th time  what can i say i love the movie.
and before that bee movie witch i didn't love so much..


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 24, 2007)

Paprika was a fine film Viz.

*Rattattouille*(sp?).


----------



## murasex (Dec 24, 2007)

Live Free/ Die Hard

The shit.


----------



## Kanae (Dec 24, 2007)

Saw 4, I think. I can't even remember anymore


----------



## skunkworks (Dec 24, 2007)

Balls of Fury

8/10


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2007)

I just finished watching the Ben Stiller movie that recently came out on dvd...The Heartbreak Kid.  Mediocre movie.

I think Michelle Monaghan is smoking hot!  Good choice Ben.


----------



## I (Dec 24, 2007)

National Tresure...


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 24, 2007)

A Christmas Story #3


----------



## Kiyohime (Dec 24, 2007)

Atonement.

8.5/10 God, what a depressing movie...


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 24, 2007)

A Christmas Story #4


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Dec 24, 2007)

ratatouille!
I love le festin <3


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 24, 2007)

I am Legend.


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Dec 25, 2007)

Sweeney Todd.  

It's exactly what I needed.  Johnny Depp in a holiday slasher film.  

He's got a great singing voice, though.


----------



## colours (Dec 25, 2007)

How the Grinch Stole Christmas


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 25, 2007)

A Christmas Story #5


----------



## Hidan (Dec 25, 2007)

I am *FUCKING* Legend.A pretty damn good movie.


----------



## ilovesasuino (Dec 25, 2007)

Panic Room TEH BEST 9/10


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Dec 25, 2007)

*Black Christmas  (1974 version)*

Wonderful! Me loved it!


----------



## Birkin (Dec 25, 2007)

Batman Begins

I liked it.


----------



## Adachi (Dec 25, 2007)

The Crucible.

Funny and chaotic.


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 25, 2007)

the simpsons movie


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 25, 2007)

^Same thing  (Simpson Movie)

The first time I saw it, one of the funniest movies ever.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 25, 2007)

*National Treasure 2: Book of Secrets*

Good movie.  Better than the first one.


----------



## Dave (Dec 25, 2007)

^ just came back from it
poor mitch, always the southerners that die in the end

end of spoiler


----------



## Kaitaki (Dec 25, 2007)

Harry potter 5....the movie is okay..but the book is way different tho...lol!


----------



## Celebrianna (Dec 25, 2007)

The Incredibles.


----------



## Zapdos (Dec 25, 2007)

Its a Wonderful life god its old.


----------



## cheche (Dec 25, 2007)

my last movie i watched is samurai shamploo....


----------



## Sakura (Dec 25, 2007)

Lust, Caution. porno


----------



## kimidoll (Dec 25, 2007)

'It's a Wonderful Life'

Gah; My favorite holiday movie. <3


----------



## murasex (Dec 25, 2007)

*Alien VS Predator 2 & National Treasurer 2.*


----------



## The Joker (Dec 25, 2007)

Romancing the Stone (>^_^<) I love that film.


----------



## Bensfer (Dec 26, 2007)

Big daddy!


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 26, 2007)

The Simpsons Movie


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 26, 2007)

*El arca*

Not bad argentinian anmation movie about Noah's ark. The plot is a thing you have seen a million times but its funny sometimes. nd the animation was far better than I could expect. At the level pf any european movie and with some details of quality.


----------



## Cooli (Dec 26, 2007)

AVPR(Alein vs Predator 2)
it was pretty good


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Dec 26, 2007)

*Transformers*

First time seeing it.. And OMG!! It was so epic!! i never wanted it to end! The feeling..


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 26, 2007)

*Alvin and the Chipmunks*

Bad movie. Unfunny most of the time, the chipmunks lost all of their cartoon charisma and the plot is what we all have seen a gazillion times. Kids have other better things to watch than this film.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 26, 2007)

The last movie I watched was American Gangster, which wasn't a half bad movie. The only thing that bothered me was that a former big time gangster that knew Lucas said that the movie contained a lot of lies and that Lucas was just a loudmouth. I would have watched I am Legend but heard that it wasn't all that good.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 26, 2007)

No Country For Old Men. 
Far and away the best film of 2007.  Nothing else came close.


----------



## Tefax (Dec 26, 2007)

Umm...I think it was Click


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 27, 2007)

*Harry Potter GOF* - 'twas shite


----------



## Xion (Dec 27, 2007)

Apocalypto - 8.3/10

A visual feast with an air of urgency.

I liked it a lot.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 27, 2007)

*Aliens* - Can't believe Sigourney Weaver kicked ass.


----------



## tinhamodic (Dec 27, 2007)

I am Legend, Will Smith's new movie. Thought provoking, good acting and action, a tad cliched.


----------



## natwel (Dec 27, 2007)

how to lose a guy in 10 days

stupid story really

that blonde girl will find it impossible to lose a guy


----------



## chrisp (Dec 27, 2007)

I am Legend. I expected more, but it was still a good movie.


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (Dec 27, 2007)

Eternal Sunshine of a Spotless Mind.

One of the best performances of Jim Carrey, with that movie I was finally proven that as well as much as he can be a comedian he can be quite a serious actor.


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Dec 27, 2007)

Walk Hard - funnier than monkeys throwing poop.


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Dec 27, 2007)

*Moon Child*

.. so sad.. but so good! Really good!


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 27, 2007)

Just finished watching 21 Grams 10 minutes ago. Great film. A 2003 film with Benicio del Toro. I just realized that some of my favorite films include him (Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas, Snatch, the Usual Suspects, Traffic) and now 21 Grams. This guy is a god, I've never had such a high regard for any one actors movies.


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 27, 2007)

enemy of the state


----------



## Tefax (Dec 27, 2007)

Harry Potter and the CoS


----------

